# LGBT General Chit Chat : Part 6



## Skybreeze

*Chit Chat away!!

*        ​


----------



## Nic&#039;n&#039;Lau

Have changed profile name from Number6nic to its current one.  I was scared about posting with all the straight people and them judging me if they knew I was gay... but stuff em.  If they have a problem its their problem, not mine!!  Nic'n'Lau is far more appropriate as I wouldn't be doing this without her 

Pinktink & magsandemma - am I having a blonde moment or did you say about buying drugs from ASDA??!!!? Surely not.  I hadn't even thought about finding IVF drugs anywhere other than at the clinic and they cost a bomb.  Not that we're going to use the clinic for a while anyway .... but any way of saving money is grrrreat as far as I'm concerned!!

Welshbean - hope the drugs do the job for you and BEST of luck for next month!!! 

PT -thank you so much for your post.  Sorry to hear about your second cycle outcome but I have EVERYTHING crossed for you this time!!  Having a slightly more positive day today so was a good time to read your post 

Best of wishes to everyone out there trying to conceive!!  
I guess I can at least enjoy Manc pride with alcohol this time  .... "always look on the bright side of life ....   "

Nic xx


----------



## Hales :)

CLP - Baby number 5?? You must be crazy! If this does happen to be twins then definitely the next one will be an eSET!

Welshginge - Hope you're feeling better, downregging is [email protected] indeed, and that it just from an outsiders POV, must be hell for the person! When do you start stimming? I believe that things should pick up from then on in!

Belbs - Hope you've had some news on induction? Fingers crossed that they let you go to your due date

PinkTink - How is it going? I'm sure we will be bump buddies soon!! What was wrong with LWC? My cousin is considering going there, so would be good to let her know not to if it's no good! Keep the PMA, I think that was the deciding factor between all of our cycles, neither of us had any PMA on the last 2, but did for this one!

MandM2b - Thanks, and no, it's not sunk in yet, hoping it will when we finally have a scan! Congratulations on your BFP!

Me & Her - How are you doing? Nearly half way there now!

Nic'n'Lau - Fingers crossed for you!  Definitely worth pricing up, the difference between pharmacies are crazy.  We found the cheapest place fur us was Asda, apparently they've promised not to make any money on fertility  drugs, we use the one right by our clinic who always seem to have everything in stock.

We're ok, DP suffers from IBS which seems to be exacerbated by pregnancy, which consequently means at a grand total of 5 weeks we've had to buy bump bands so she can sit down in trousers comfortably! She's gone back to work today after 3 weeks off, so everything crossed.  We did have a mini hiccough with the PMA yesterday as she said that she didn't feel pregnany any more (which is exactly what she said to me last year when she m/c, which led us to POAS which was negative prior to her bleeding), but after a  very positive HPT the PMA is back - she feels a little queasy this morning too which helps! 

Hope everyone else is ok! xx


----------



## Skybreeze

Nic'n'Lau said:


> Have changed profile name from Number6nic to its current one. I was scared about posting with all the straight people and them judging me if they knew I was gay... but stuff em. If they have a problem its their problem, not mine!! Nic'n'Lau is far more appropriate as I wouldn't be doing this without her


I hope no one has upset you Nic?? I am sure there is no one here that would judge you, and as you said stuff them if they do!!

Natalie xxx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Hales - We have always found LWC very helpful, supportive and understanding and very professional. But then I am a nurse and am defiantly not shy about putting my foot down and saying how I want things to happen (after all I'm paying them!) They were very good after our MC and when I didn't DR on our first ISCI they only charged us for 1 scan when we had 4! 

And of course they are responsible for our 4 little pumpkin seeds!    
and our little frozen seedlings!   

But I understand that different ppl are comfortable with different working methods and environments, such is human nature, we are all unique!

So are you impling I should change my name to "crazylittlepumpkin" LOL!
    

So when is your first scan?

CLP


----------



## welshginge

Hi Hales. Thanks for the loveely message. I cried this morning because I couldn't find the car key.

I'm hoping to start stimming next week. I'm worrying about doing DW's head in. Any advice for her , it would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## Hales :)

Thanks for the info CrazyLittlePumpkin Think we're going to book one with MUMS (ultrasound clinic by us) for the second week in September - Would tie in nicely with DPs moms b'day, so pic would be a nice pressie, all being well! 

WelshGinge - Only advise for DW is, always say sorry, even if it's not her fault, and yes, she is always wrong  Think that little mantra has kept me alive during tx


----------



## Steph29

We also found the LWC very professional and supportive but like CLP said we well DP questions everything 3 times over (I think she drove the midwife crazy when i was pregnant) and why shouldnt we we were paying a lot of money and its not just like buying a pair of shoes! Also we are very grafeful to them for our georgous little boy.

I cant beleive Shay is 7 weeks old already where does the time go before we know it it will be time for #2   

Hope everyone is wellx

Emax


----------



## M2M

Bookmarking. I hope everyone's okay.   Not had much time lately for posting but I'm thinking of you all!


----------



## Pinktink

Hi everyone...

Nic&Lau - asda do non-profit IVF drugs for a lot cheaper than the clinics but we used an online pharmacy called central homecare we found out about on here which worked out £400 cheaper than asda for us (we use a lot of gonal f) and probably about £800 cheaper than our clinic...(gonal f pens for example £207 at CH, £282 in asda, £375 in clinic!!) 
As for the boards we always join in with cycle buddies/2ww threads and have never had any problems about being f/f couple...

Hales - hope the pregnancy is going well - I'm glad your PMA is back...I also found finding amber always right was the best way forward during treatment but she wasnt too bad   
The LWC is a funny one for us - we had some initial problems with a consultant who is no longer there (refered to heterosexual couples as 'normal' and treated us like idiots!) but that was resolved after a 3 page complaint letter lol - as CLP said I am a midwife so am very happy to stand my ground!! They were generally friendly to us (def lesbian friendly in the majority) and we thought we were happy with them but we have found out things since our last cycle from reading our notes and speaking to people in the know that are where are problems like with them...for example...

They prioritise good sperm for IUI and give the lower quality ones to IVF as they push you to have ICSI - as you will see from this board pretty much everyone who uses them with donor sperm has ICSI which is an extra £750 after already paying £850 for sperm... 

They do not match CMV status for sperm donors and person going through treatment which is a recommendation from the HFEA as (very rarely) it can cause birth defects 

They do not have an anaesthetist present at E/C - there is a woman who we were led to believe was an anaesthetist (I really wish I could remember how she introduced herself) and it wasnt until after our second ET we found out she was actually a nurse - she had 5 attempts at ambers cannula and was a bit    - I was really ****** about this one as most other clinics in the country insist upon having an anaesthetist there and I wouldnt have been happy if I'd known 

There were things in our notes that we were not told about which I can't go into because of privacy.

They were happy for Amber to egg share again even though two opinions since have said it isn't a good idea in view of our prev 2 cycles.

The nurses are a bit clueless in the majority and several of them made mistakes which luckily we picked up on... (gave us the wrong time for trigger injection etc) 

We actually found the aftercare after our chem preg was crap (but as CLP said hers was good this may have been an isolated problem) as nobody contacted us and when we went for our follow up 3 people asked if we were there for our early preg scan   

We were told about our recipients pregnancy without asking us if we'd like to know (luckily we were very happy about it) and then afterwards they said "oh we shouldn't have just blurted that out - you think!!

I know I come across as LWC bashing and I would never recommend anyone to go there but as others have said they have had good experiences there so I don't want to sound like they don't have successes although we have had such a well managed cycle this time with consultant led care, really thorough treatment and could not reccommend them highly enough - the difference is amazing!!!   

Welshginge    I'm sorry your finding the down regging so bad - nearly there.... as another non-carrying mum here's one for your dp too    

Steph - can't believe he's that old - thinking about defrosting those little snowbabies already eh? lol We're both so happy how it worked out for you guys although it's a little bittersweet as we cycled together the first time that it could all be over for us by now if it had worked first time     

AFM - Officially going crazy now - only on day 5 and can't help it


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Pinktink said:


> Refered to heterosexual couples as 'normal' and treated us like idiots!
> 
> £850 for sperm...
> 
> she had 5 attempts at ambers cannula and was a bit
> 
> 3 people asked if we were there for our early preg scan
> 
> We were told about our recipients pregnancy without asking us if we'd like to know


OMG, Lynn no wonder your so unhappy with LWC what bloody idiots!

I must say I presumed that woman was a Nurse/ODP as her cannulation skill were awful! I told her if she didn't get a line in two attempts DW would do it!!!! LOL 

Mind you I argued about the size of the cannula the registar on delivery ward tried to put in for IVABs post delivery! He looked stupid when he insist in putting a 16g in a tiny vein that tissued and bruised and I sat there and said "I told you so" (I was a nightmare pt) and said can you go find me a MW now cause they can cannulate!  LOL

I can't believe they charged £850 for sperm, when we started IUI at LWC the whole cycle only cost £950 including sperm, drugs and **** fee! 
We were lucky enough to conceive the boys before sperm went up to that price and had frosties!

If we had been treated the way you have we would have changed clinics too! 

Incidentally we only had ICSI because of the large amount of eggs and the embryologist was concerned that we would lose lots during fert, and said it would be a waste! We were only charged £500 for ISCI though 

Anyway on a different note PUPO day 5 yay!!! Almost half way!  Am      that its your time! (and you get twingles, cause their great  )   and 

CLP


----------



## Pinktink

Hey CLP

Her cannulation skills were ropey and after the fourth go I asked if I could do it... she said she would have one more go and if not I could have a go... should have realised at this point as no self respecting anaesthetist would hand over cannulation    

The LWC price hikes every year are pretty impressive... I remember spermies jumped from £500 to £850 overnight and ICSI went from £500 to £950 i think although it's back down to £750 now...  

One of the other things that peed me off was they E2 blood tests that we have to have most days when amber is stimming which are £30 at the LWC and are included at our new clinic as part of treatment - they thought it was ridiculous we had to pay for these!!

It's all water under the bridge now although I do scowl at the building everytime we go past    

I can't believe it's only been 5 days - is it too early for symptoms... I don't usually deal with pregnancy at this stage lol! Maybe I'm just reading too much into things! 

As for the post natal cannula - we spend so much time drumming into our new docs when they come that pregnant people need big cannulas (as the new shos have a tendancy to put pink ones in everywhere) that I think they forget that when you've had the baby the threat is over    

How much time do you have left at work?? What hospital are you delivering at?

xx


----------



## Me and Her

CLP – Great Bump pic   

Welshginge – how are you feeling? Hope stimming doesn’t have too many side effects for you (and your DP!) My DP is definitely always wrong at the moment   

Belbs – not long now – how exciting!

Nic ‘n’ Lau – Sorry things have been so tough for you.    Hopefully this fresh start is just what you need. Enjoy Pride!

Weshbean – Fingers crossed the drugs will do the trick for next month.   

Hales – glad PMA is back and DP is feeling queasy! 

Steph and Ema – hope Shay is doing well.

PinkTink – sounds like you had an awful time – glad we didn’t go there. We have been very happy at Bourn Hall since we changed consultant and the nurses are all lovely   .

afm - Progesterone seems to make me tired, achey and bloated but otherwise I'm fine. Wishing away the next 9 days... Keep switching from excited that it could work to dispair that it might never work   .

 To Everyone,

El.  xx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Lynn- I'm signed of sick for next two weeks, then on AL then ML, I'm so short of breath that I'm now on inhalers! (not usually asthmatic or anything) mind you I am measuring at a fundal height of 40cm, so thats probably why I'm struggling! 

I'll be delivering at the same hossie(Southend) I had the boys at, but am under a different consultant at my insistance (She is lovely and delivered Thomas as she was on call that night) I am booked for elective section in 76 days! 02/11/10 seems weird knowing the babies birthday before they arrive! LOL   

Regarding symptoms I got up the day after ET (on this cycle) I told DW "I'm pregnant", she said "You can't know that" I said "I can, I'm pregnant, I feel Pregnant" by day 3 I had her so convinced she went out and brought a 'Mum to be, mothers day card' although she waited until mothers day to give it to me! I was nauseated and irritable before we got our BFP on 7dpt! So I don't ever think its too early for symptoms!    

Me and Her-      and stick thoughts!

CLP


----------



## Steph29

Pinktink: I know it must be hard when you want something so badly and it dosent go to plan, we were extremly lucky first time round but your time will come and this cycle sounds extremly promising so fingers crossed for you both.    We will be going for number 2 when Shay is about 2ish i think.

Me & Her: Shay is fine thank you just growing up too fast. Fingers crossed 

Nic & Lau: Enjoy Pride

CLP: No wonder you are strugging, at least you have some time off to relax then again must be hard with 2 little ones wanting your attention.


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Steph- No not really much time to relax, but I wouldn't have it any other way! Dylan has started coming over and patting and cudding bump and says "Awwwwwww" and when in my undies he tries to push my new outie belly button back in and says "Err" LOL    
Keep waiting for bump to kick him, as I'm dying to see his reaction!   


Thomas has not really noticed/interested but has always been more of a Mumma's boy (DW) LOL    

Shay is so gorgeous, but they unfortunately grow way too fast! I'd love to freeze the boys in time for a while!   

CLP


----------



## Steph29

CLP: Thats really cute bless him, how do you think they will be with the new little ones? 

They do grow up so fast you have to make the most of them while they are little. They are hard work though dontknow  how you cope with 2 of them the same age and soon 4 my lord i would be worn out


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

I think they may be a bit jealous when the new babies arrive although they obviously have always had to share us!    So am    that they are ok and we don't have too many tantrums! LOL

Despite being the same age they are two very different children with differing needs, they fortunately rarely need your full attention at the same time! As for coping with four, I'm just going with the as long as they are clean, feed and happy, the rest will have to wait!   

Its just a good job we are not the house proud types!    And we have a wonderful Health Visitor who comes to the house when ever I need her to weight the boys, etc! 

CLP


----------



## Steph29

its only natural that there will be a little jealousy as its only been those 2 all this time but im sure it will all be fine it will be lovely having a big family ive always wanted a big family with loads of kids running around the house    wouldnt like to see my house then though i was house proud till Shay came along now its gone out the window a bit


----------



## kelz2009

Hello everyone,
Hope everyones ok.
I think lwc are fab and we have to thank them for our 3 little angels.
cutelittlepumpkin- How are you feeling,  hope you feeling ok 
Hope everyone is feeling ok xxx


----------



## Steph29

Hi Kelz 

How are your 3 little ones they are so cute cant believe how old they are thats gone fast.


----------



## welshginge

Hey all.

Hales - thanks for advice!
CLP - wow, your bump is fab!
Steph - Shay is scrummy.
Kelz - babies are so cute!
M2M - very best of luck.
Meandher - fingers crossed!!
Pinktink - hang in there, not too long now.
NicandLau - good luck with the known donor!

Sorry if I've missed anyone. Anyone know how Pem is?

AFM - plodding along with DR - got my scan monday so hoping to start stimming then! Thanks for all of your lovely support so far!


----------



## welshbean

Hi All

NicandLau - great CP picture.    We will be at pride this year too.......  

CLP - I cannot believe how big your bump is!!

Quick question - I am due to start "induction of ovulation" drugs next week - I would like to try accupunture as well - is there a best time in terms of my cycle to have this?  Help?

DW had it when she had a MC and it helped avoid intervening with drugs, but we have no experience of having it during treatment.

I was thinking of using Andreas Feyler at the Cheshire Natural Health Clinic because it is local to me - as anyone used him?


----------



## magsandemma

Hi all

Pinktink  -  Sounds like you had very rough deal at LWC, sounds like your new clinic is working much better for you guys and really hope this is the cycle!!

CLP  -  Bless the boys.

Welshbean  -  We had acu with last cycle and I think I started not long before started stimms, I think people start at different times in the cycle, I am hoping to use acu again this time round so will start next month just before starting DR I think just waiting on acu getting back to me.

Kelz  -  Loving the pic of your 3 littlies in their carseats.

On the topic of LWC we have always been happy with our care there, they have been a bit slow to respond to emails sometimes but otherwise no complaints, and they helped us to get preg with Louise so very grateful to them.  Had a call today from the clinic to say that all my bloods that were taken on tuesday results were back and good to go.  
Also for anyone paying clinics for tests, i went to boots today as I still need to get clamydia and they do postal test for £25 as opposed to the clinics £60.

Sorry no more personals am absolutely shattered tonight so going to bed to watch mistresses, lol.

Hope everyone else ok, sppeak soon

Maggie
xx


----------



## pipgirl

Hi all..not been on for ages but we are now a family of four!

Our daughter was born last week and was a surprise - we thought she would be a boy!!

We are supposed to go to mcr pride at the end of the month but since we went overdue were supposed to have a month old..she'll only be two weekks!!

Any sugestions from those in NW as to best place to see parade ect with tiny newborn and toddler in tow? Am a bit nervous about it!

Good wishes to all..

Pip and family.


----------



## Me and Her

Thanks CLP – sorry to hear you are so short of breath. Must be really hard work with two little ones.

Kelz - how are you and your 3?

Welshginge – hope the scan goes well on Monday and you can start stimming.  

Welshbean – hope you are well. Sorry I don’t know anything about acupuncture.

Maggie – great that you are ready to get going. I’m watching Mistresses too!

Pipgirl – congratulations to you and your DP!    Were you told you were having a boy or was it just a feeling?

El.  xx


----------



## Belbs

Wow - there has certainly been lots of chit chat in the last few days! It has taken me quite a while to catch up!!

Congratulations on the birth of your daughter *Pipgirl* and I hope you manage to watch pride safely.

Kelz - your little ones must be 6/7 months old now. I can imagine they keep you busy!

Mags and Emma - great news about your blood test results and thanks for the advice about boots. I'll remember that for when we try for number 2.

Welshbean - I had accupuncture but as my DW donated her eggs to me I only had it before ET but it is supposed to be excellent throught the whole cycle so you could start asap. I found it wonderful immedately before and after ET as I find accu very relaxing. Good luck!

Welshginge - good luck for Monday and I hope you are coping with the DR effects. Everything crossed for you both.   

CLP - I don't know how you are coping! I am exhausted and don't even have any LO's to care for... I hope your DP is doing lots of the housework.

Me & Her - I hope you manage to stay away from the peesticks!   

I had another appointment with our consultant yesterday and unfortunately I had protein in my pee! Everything else is looking fine so I definitely won't be induced before 2nd Sept when I have my next appointment - hurray!! The baby is only 3/5 engaged so she thinks I'll still be hanging on in there by then. Feeling rather excited now. 

Hello to everybody else. 

Belbs xxx


----------



## Nic&#039;n&#039;Lau

Bonjour All..

Welshbean - Acupuncture should be done around ovulation and potential date of implantation if i remember right.  To be honest its a great relaxing thing to have done and it balances all the artifical drugs being put into your system so I'd suggest it right through.  Apparently the Zita West website has an area where you can search for fertility experienced acupuncturers according to yoru location.  Haven't looked at it myself.  I was lucky to google "traditional chinese acupuncture fertility Hitchin" and it came up with my fantastic lady. Good luck finding one!

Hope you are all having fantastic weekends   Lots of luck and babydust to all of you!
Nic x


----------



## magsandemma

Hi all

Nic'n'Lau  Loving the pic, did you have acu in Hitchin then?  I had my acu in London last time and am just looking at where to have it this time, didnt find much local last time.

Pipgirl  Congrats on your daughter, what a nice surprise, lol.

Welshbean  DId you have any luck with acu info?

Sorry must dash so no more personals, catch up soon

Maggie


----------



## kelz2009

Hiya - My littleones are 7 months old now and really are great, but very busy lol, I cant complain I get 12hours sleep out of all 3 and have done since 3months. 
I hope you are all well xxx


----------



## welshbean

Thanks all for the accupuncture tips - Can't find the right place to search on the Zita West website - but the guy in my local place is affiliated to Zita West - so decison made.
    to you all


----------



## Me and Her

Belbs – hope you are well. Not long now – so exciting!   

Kelz – glad your 3 are sleeping well. They look gorgeous, I’m sure they are keeping you busy!

Welshbean – glad you have found someone you are happy with.

afm plodding on with the never ending 2ww – not feeling very positive.   

El.  xx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Hey Kelz- Your three look amazing, how are you managing weaning? It was super hardwork with two so I'm guessing it will involve alot of juggling with three!    

 everyone else, thanks for all the lovely bump comments!   

CLP


----------



## lesbo_mum

Bookmarking


----------



## Nic&#039;n&#039;Lau

magsandemma said:


> Nic'n'Lau Loving the pic, did you have acu in Hitchin then? I had my acu in London last time and am just looking at where to have it this time, didnt find much local last time.


Hi Maggie,
The lady we saw is actually in Ickleford rather than hitchin but its just a mile or so away. Her name is Julie Tant if you want to google her. I can totally recommend her!!! She works from a clinic she has at her home (but in a separate clinic out back that she's had built) its a lovely relaxing environment and she has helped me with lots of problems as well as assisting with the fertility treatment. Are you local to us then??

Nic x


----------



## MandMtb

Hi Ladies,

Sorry I went awol for a week since reappearing    - my morning sickness got really bad and I ended up being admitted to hospital for a couple of nights on a drip. Not a nice expereince but hopefully bean is okay. 

Let's hope I can start enjoying this long awaited pregnancy a bit better soon!!!

Sorry dont have the energy for personals but hope your all doing well. 

Love S x


----------



## Battenberry

MandMtb sending you big hugs. Cheeky little bean making you so poorly. Hope you get some relief soon.

Kelz- wow to the 12 hours sleep! Iris has slept through a few times but usually wakes at least once in the night, if not twice. I was hoping it might improve when I started weaning this week, but as it looks like she's got chicken pox I don't think it will be happening soon! 

Hi to everyone else! I'm loving the bump pics!
Love Berry x


----------



## welshginge

MandMTB - hope you are feeling better! That sounds awful. All good signs though eh? (Bet your sick of hearing that!!)

Berry - Hope Iris isn't feeling too bad. Thing is with babies is that they just get on with it. DW had chicken pox when she was 30 & she was ill! She has some scars too.

AFM - starting stimming tonight. Not looking forward to mixing for the 1st time in the bogs at work. Oh well.


----------



## Pinktink

WG - lots of luck for starting stimming tonight, hope everything goes ok xxx


----------



## Me and Her

MandMtb - sorry about you MS - hope you are feeling better soon.

Berryboo - I hope Iris isn't too ill with Chickenpox.

Welshginge - hope your stimming jab goes OK tonight, not nice having to do it at work.   

3 days to go...  

El.xx


----------



## magsandemma

NIc n Lau  Thanks for info on acu, my only problem is I dont drive at the mo so thats another reason why I stuck with the clinic in London last time too as they did the acu on the days I had appts at LWC.  Yeah we are just down the rd from you guys in Stevenage!!

Pinktink  Thrilled to hear of your news, relax and enjoy (easier said than done eh).


Just a quickie catch up later

Maggie


----------



## welshbean

PinkTink - Congrats on the   

MandMtb - sorry about your morning sickness - hope you are feeling better soon.    I used to make fresh pear and ginger juice to help DW with the morning sickness..........  

Welshginge - I start stimming tonight too    - see you at the other side


----------



## welshginge

Yey - Welshies stimming together! My 1st jab was so fiddly (in the bogs at work). I was sweating by the end - hahaha!


----------



## nickidee

welshginge said:


> Yey - Welshies stimming together! My 1st jab was so fiddly (in the bogs at work). I was sweating by the end - hahaha!


I seem to recall you saying that you needed to mix - are you using Menopur? If so, my experience may help to simplify things a bit. I was told to mix a max of 2 vials with the ampoule of saline which could have meant two injections as I was on 4 vials of Menopur. I therefore used a bigger syringe, mixed the Menopur 2:1 but sucked it all up in the one syringe so it was just one big injection. I know its not rocket science, but I didn't think of it immediately so was giving myself unnecessary injections. I hope this helps.
Nicki


----------



## welshginge

Hi Nikkidee. Yes I'm on Menopur. I'm on 2 powders to one water & use 1 injection. The syringe is bigger than the buseralin one so easier to use. Thanks for the info though!! Hoping your cycle is going/gone well. x


----------



## welshbean

Welshginge - how are you doing with it?

I actually managed to cut myself on the glass bottle last night - needed a disney plaster and everything!!!

I am on a low dose 75mg of fostamin - so nowhere near as much as IVF......


----------



## welshginge

I'm doing ok thanks Welsbean. I'm on 150iu menopur which is 2 powders to 1 water. I hate opening the water - why can't it be plastic? Bless you & your Disney plaster, hope your cut isn't too big! 

Any side effects? I'm getting headaches but not too bad. Good luck!


----------



## Pinktink

Hope you guys are doing ok.... 

The best thing to do with ampuoles if you don't have proper breakers is to use the packet of the syringe (the papery part) to snap it off with just wrap it round the top bit - I've got to many little bastardly cuts from those things   - never break them with my hand!!

Love to you all xx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

A few more years of snapping ampules and you won't even notice Lynn    LOL x

Well until the next time you clean your hands with the alcohol gel    Oops

You have the ampule snappers?   I thought you worked for the poor old NHS like me !   

CLP


----------



## Pinktink

It's the good old NHS where i use my very classy bit of syringe paper - it wasn't till I got IVF drugs from Central and they sent us ampuole snappers with it - I was amazed   

Syntometrine (the drug we give for delivery of the placenta) is a ******* - if you get the little ampuole cuts from that for some reason they don't heal for weeks!!


----------



## Glitterintheair

Hi guys,

Sorry I havn't posted for a while, I have been reading and keeping up with your posts but just havn't had the energy to type  

I hope everyone is ok! I have had a very busy few weeks with what feels like a million appointments, blood tests, scans etc. I am having my operation on the 15th September. I am having a laparoscopy to try and locate this tumour they noticed on the scan, they are also taking a sample of the lining of my womb to test for ovarian cancer and they thought they might aswell throw in Ovarian drilling aswell  

So i've booked 2 weeks off work and am hoping all goes smoothly and that I recover quickly. I am having a shopping day in Birmingham on Monday to buy cheap throw away nightdresses and knickers (TMI?) and am going home for a few days so my Dad can look after me as i'm not sure the cat would do a great job of that...

After I heal I can then wait and see if the Ovarian drilling somehow regulates my periods, otherwise I can go ahead at CRM with whatever they feel the best route, probably IUI. 

Heres hoping all this leads to a BFP in the future   

Love to you all, Gem x


----------



## M2M

Quick update from my scan this morning - lining is 2.5mm and ovaries are "quiet" so I am fully down-regulated.   

I'm now on Evorel patches, which I need to change every 48 hours. I'm going to be sticking them on alternate thighs and bum cheeks.   Back on 10th September for a lining scan and if my lining is doing okay, our 4 frobies (DP's name for our frosties) will be thawed and     hopefully they will survive. The best 2 will then be transferred. I am hoping to be PUPO within 2 weeks!

I'm nervous as hell that my lining won't respond or that our frobies won't thaw successfully.   

Will be back tomorrow to catch up properly and do personals. Thinking of you all.


----------



## welshginge

M2M - glad everything is going accordig to plan. Best of luck.

AFM - had my first stimm scan this morning & I have 9 follicles ranging from 10 - 15mm so I'm happy. Love to all xx


----------



## Me and Her

Gem - hope the operation goes well.   

M2M - I'm really glad everything is looking exactly as it should. Your nerves are understandable but try not to worry too much - I'll have my fingers crossed for your 'frobies' and your lining!   

Welshginge -Great news on your follies - well done!

afm - BFP hasn't really sunk in yet! Scan booked for friday 17th September (7 weeks)- its going to be a long 17 days!!

El.  xx


----------



## welshginge

Hi all, quick update. I went for my 2nd stimm scan & it's looking like EC will be either sat or mon - that went very fast! Feel quite teary as I'm nervous about EC & want to stay at this nice, optimistic stage, the 2WW scares the hell out of me! I hate it - then we will know either way. Not feeling too positive today. Hope you are all well! xx


----------



## Pinktink

Hi welshginge   

Hope everything is going well... when will you find out the definite day? If EC is saturday don't you have to trigger tonight or is it not like that with your protocol?

Amber said to tell you to try not to worry about EC as when she's sedated is the only time she doesn't worry    but I know what you mean - the waiting after that point is awful...and it hasn't got any better yet    

I have a good feeling that this will be your turn and we can hopefully progress through the pregnancies together - there is a few of us now which would make for some good company   

Love to you and DP 

L xxx


----------



## Me and Her

Welshginge - all the best for EC. The 2ww is very hard, but try to focus on the amazing BFP you could have at the end of it.    

xx


----------



## welshginge

Thanks for the lovely messages. Defo not sat now so possibly monday, although who knows?. I'll keep you informed! Jusy pray I can be as lucky as all the BFP'ers recently! x


----------



## M2M

*welshginge* - At this rate you'll be on your 2WW with me.  We are hoping for ET w/c 13th, so you may have your transfer shortly before I have mine... it would be lovely if we could both jump aboard the  train too!!! BTW I found the EC okay and I am terrible with anything like that. I was awake throughout (under sedation) and felt the odd twinge but it was nowhere near as bad as I expected!


----------



## Hales :)

Welshginge - Don't worry about the EC, DP was terrified the first time around, and the first thing she said when she came around (in a very slurred voice!) it was not bad at all and she'd do it again, as it was, we did end up doing it all over again and the second time was just the same.  Worth it if it works out, and seems to be a good time on the LGBT boards for BFPs, so hopefully you'll be another one to join us!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Welshginge- good luck and like the others have said don't worry about EC you'll be asleep and on the start of the middle part of the journey of the TTC that drives us mad!

L x


----------



## Belbs

Hi All   

Welshginge- my DW was petrified before our first EC but loved the sedation! She didn't feel or remember anything. You'll be fine.

Pinktink - so excited for you both. What a relief! 

Twobumps - I hope you manage to make a comfortable decision for you both. Good luck for your births. 

Well, I am 39+5 today and have just got back from my consultant appointment. They advised me to be induced tomorrow but I have refused. After a cervical exam I am not ready and I really do not want to have the Syntocinon injection as that would involve an epidural and most likely lead to forcep or ventouse or even c-section. As I had wanted a water-birth I really don't want all that intervention unnecessarily. If that is what happens on the day so be it but I'd rather try naturally as everything is looking so normal. As both myself and the baby are fine they have given me until next Friday but would then want me to be induced. Fingers crossed the sweep works!

I hope everybody else is well.

Belbs xxx


----------



## starrysky

Not posting too much at the moment due to need for break from tx whilst we decide what to do but just wanted to say congratulations pinktink and me and her       

Good luck welshginge and M2M!    , and everyone else on treatment

we have review appointment tomorrow.

Heather x


----------



## Me and Her

Belbs - I really hope everything happens as naturally as possible for you. Can't wait to hear when your LO arrives!   

Starrysky - Thank you!    I hope your review goes well tomorrow.

El.  xx


----------



## welshbean

After a very long week with lots of scans etc - I am having treatment tomorrow

I took a huge shot of HCG last night at midnight - no side effects to report as yet.

Good luck all.


----------



## welshginge

Best of luck Welshy - I wont be far behind you! xxx


----------



## magsandemma

Hi all

Just wanting to pick your brains, as we are getting closer to starting our treatment, when I went to see consult last month she discussed going for eset and also said that we should try to go for blastocyst, we have decided that we dont want to do their eset package already as that means you cant change your mind say if we didnt get to go to blasto and had 3 day transfer could only still have one put back, however my question is that even if we did get to blasto I think we would both still want 2 embryos transferred can we insist on this?? Hope that makes sense.

Thanks
Maggie


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

magsandemma said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just wanting to pick your brains, as we are getting closer to starting our treatment, when I went to see consult last month she discussed going for eset and also said that we should try to go for blastocyst, we have decided that we dont want to do their eset package already as that means you cant change your mind say if we didnt get to go to blasto and had 3 day transfer could only still have one put back, however my question is that even if we did get to blasto I think we would both still want 2 embryos transferred can we insist on this?? Hope that makes sense.
> 
> Thanks
> Maggie


Hiya,

I think you are at LWC? (PG mush brain so can't remember)

If so I think they will be fine with doing a double blast transfer as they offered us double blast for our FET cycle and we already had twins!! 

But as we had previously managed to get PG twice before with day three embies we decided to stick with day three! Especially after the lovely Dr Venkat joked that we would get triplets with a double blast transfer!  LOL

CLP


----------



## nickidee

Hi Mags, 
I don't know if you remember me as I have not posted for some time, but I remember you from when we were ttc #1 a few years back. 
I know of several people who have had 2 blasts put in at LWC - in fact, LWC were surprised when one of the couples requested SET at blast stage. I therefore don't imagine LWC would object to 2 x blasts
For what its worth, in trying to conceive #2, I have had 5 tx - the first was 2 x day 3; the second was 1 x day 5; the third was 2 x day 5 frosties; the 4th was 2 x day 5; and the final attempt was 2 x day 5. I became increasingly laissez-faire about the possibility of twins as it became more and more likely that I would not be able to conceive another child. Luckily with the aid of a good consultant and a cocktail of drugs, I am currently 9 weeks pregnant   
I moved to the Lister from LWC after my first failed attempt at ttc #2. The Lister dissuaded me from 2 x blasts at my initial cycle with them (although they said they would comply with my wishes) but actively encouraged 2 x blasts thereafter - mind you, I am an old git at 40 next month.
Good luck!
Nicki


----------



## welshginge

Hi all. I am cooked! EC tomorrow & not a moment too soon - I feel so uncomfortable. 

At my last scan I had 12 follicles & Doc said we should get 7 mature eggs - not bad for 1 ovary eh?! Thanks for all your reassurances for the procedure, I do feel more relaxed about it. 

I'll let you all know how I get on! xxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Welshginge wishing you luck for tomorrow
L x


----------



## MandMtb

Hi all,

Sorry not doing very well at keeping up here... was in hospital again with Hypermesis a few days ago, but will try to catch up with a few personals. 

Pinktink - I am so pleased that you got the chance to see your lil bean and be reassured after the emotional rollercoaster you both went through   

Me and Her - BIG congratulations on your BFP   

Welshgine - Good luck with EC - hope there are lots juicy mature follies   

Welshbean - Good luck with treatment, hope the IUI is successful!    

Belbs & Twobumps - thinking of you and hoping you get the births you want   

Hello to everyone else,

Love S x


----------



## Me and Her

Welshginge – I really hope EC goes perfectly for you tomorrow.   

Welshbean – I hope everything went well with your IUI   

Hi MagsandEmma – hope you are well sorry I can’t help with your question

MandMtb – Thank you! So sorry you are having such a rough time – I hope it gets better for you soon.  

Hi CLP, nickidee and JJ1. 

El.  xx


----------



## Hales :)

Just a quick message to:
Welshbean - Hope IUI went ok, congrats on being PUPO!

Welshginge - Good luck for EC! What day transfer are you going to go for? Also, I've got a sweet zucchini bread recipe that an American colleague gave me last week if you want a copy of it? It's lush!

Hope everyone is ok, we're officially 8 weeks pregnant today, scan is now only 2 more sleeps away! Doesn't time drag when you don't want it to! x


----------



## Pinktink

Hi everyone 

Welshbean - hope the insem went well 

welshginge - hope ec goes well today

mags and emma - hope you are ok... I'm pretty sure the lwc will support doue transfer...

Hales - can't believe you've waited till 8 weeks for your scan. How is your dp feeling?? I'm sure your scan will be amazing... We've got one on wed at work fx will see the heartbeat as we are 2 weeks behind you....

Love to everyone else xx


----------



## welshbean

Welshginge - hope all goes well today

Hales - good luck for the scan 

IUI on Saturday morning went well.  

However, I feel sick......  It came on suddenly in the middle of a conference call, I was completely focussed on work  (for once) and not on TTC etc.    

It is odd, I don't think it is pychosomatic?  Maybe I have a bug or something??  I did take HCG on Thursday night - but I didnt seem to have side effects before today?


----------



## Nic&#039;n&#039;Lau

Halllooo everyone xxx

Pinktink - YAY for all being good for you!!!  I am so relieved for you that all is well and that drama is over!!

Me and Her - Can't remember if I've already said so ... but CONGRATS if I haven't already passed it on!   

To the two Welsh peeps ....  Hope you are both doing well with the treatment ... WelshG ... how did EC go  Did you get your 7 viable eggies??   WelshB .... sorry you feel sick  Hope it passes as it can't be those lovely sick feelings we all want just yet ..... have you eaten enough?  Really hope you haven't got a bug hon!!

magsandemma - There is no reason not to do double transfer unless you personally wouldn't want twins.  I would personally choose to double the chances of success and be happy with twins if they both snuggle in but twins doesn't suit everyone - bloo#y hard work according to my mum who had twins after me (sorry preggers with twins people and twobumps)

afm ... going through a really hard time at the moment.  I think the distraction technique i've applied following treatment failure has started to crack.  KD is currently going over my questionaire about what he wants out of it to see if we're on the same page.... whilst wife is deciding if she'd be prepared to go through IVF hell and EC for me to try to carry (as she's 8 years younger than me and thus eggs should be miles better)..... even if she decides to (which I don't think she will) it won't happen till next summer holidays as she's in education.  All I wanted from IVF was to be able to carry her eggs.... we were told by clinic we aren't allowed because of HFEA rulings.... which we've now been advised might have been incorrect as she would be a donor not me being a surrogate...  v annoyed at clinic for messing us around.  Does anyone have experience of being allowed to carry their partners eggs so I can find out of clinic was right first time.... or the second time??

and here's me .... fudging biological clock ticking like a grandmother clock in my head... unable to take a step forward toward my lifelong dream of being a mummy and feeling like a huge ****** failure.  Aaargh .... can't even put my mood down to PMT!!!!  I just don't know how to cheer up   Anyone know any good jokes or got any inspiring stories to help pleeeeeeeease?!?!?

A really rather miserable, sucky
Nic xxx


----------



## Hales :)

Pink Tink - All well so far, DP has runny nose, food aversions and cravings (unfortunately one of the cravings is licorice - which I've barred - hoping to find a substitute!), and nausea has kicked in well and truly, so hoping all will be well on scan. Just hoping we actually get to see something as DP is carrying a little extra weight and does not want a transv scan still (can't convince her otherwise). Hopefully we'll both be seeing a heartbeat on Wednesday then! x


----------



## M2M

Good afternoon lovely ladies 

*Pinktink* - Wow, only two days to wait until that first scan. How exciting.  I have everything crossed for you that the heartbeat will be visible by then!

*hales* - Same for you too! Wow, it's going to be an eventful day on here on Wednesday.  I've got everything crossed for you too!

*Me and Her* - Not long to go for you either.  So exciting!*

MandMtb* - Sorry to hear you haven't been well but I hope everything is okay now, with you and your little bean.  
*welshginge* - Good luck for EC today.  I hope it goes reeeeeeeally well.
*welshbean* - Good luck and I really hope it's your time!  Weird about feeling sick - hope it calms down soon. 

*Nic* - So sorry things are so difficult for you at the moment.  I don't have much knowledge of the HFEA rules really but I do know that it's possible to have treatment with your partner's eggs as some ladies on here have done it. Hopefully someone will come along soon with more information. Big hugs for you. 

Hugs to everyone else. 

I'm doing okay but finding that I have absolutely zero PMA this time around. I'm on the FET for Aug/Sep thread and we've only had 1 BFP out of about 10 testers... so sad.  It's just making me lose all faith in FET working for me.  I've been on the Evorel patches for a week now and they're annoying me - itching and leaving sticky black marks all over my legs - and I feel like it's all for nothing, that this has no chance of working! I have a scan on Friday to check my womb lining and then the thaw/ET should be some time next week.  I am trying hard to be positive but I keep thinking "my lining will be insufficient" or "the embryos won't thaw successfully" or "it will definitely be a BFN"... wish I could snap out of it.


----------



## welshginge

Hi all. This thread has been busy today. Very best of luck for the scans very soon! (WOUld love that recipe Hales!)

Sending lots of PMA to those who feel crappy.

AFM - EC was fine, sedation was lovely & I slept through it. Remember at one point saying that I like the song on the radio (Stevie Wonder) & that's it. DW was crying when she saw me after it, bless her. I feel sore but ok. We are having a DET on thursday - we can bring our own music in but I think we'll just go with whatever is on the radio. Just really hope it works now. Thanks for all your well wishes! xx


----------



## Me and Her

Pinktink and Hales - Hope your scans go really well and you get to see the heartbeats.    I cant wait for my turn!

Welshbean - Glad the IUI went well. Sorry you are feeling sick and I hope it passes soon.

Nic - Thanks for the congrats.    Sorry you are feeling crap at the moment - as M2M says - you must be able to carry your partners eggs as several couples on here have done it. I really hope you feel better soon.    

M2M - sorry you are feeling down.  If there has only been 1 BFP out of 10 then it means that board is definitely due for a burst of BFPs and there is no reason why you shouldn't be one of them.      

Welshginge - I'm glad it went well. Sending lots of     for ET on thurs.

afm - feeling a bit 'sea-sick' today and really tired!

xx


----------



## Belbs

Welshginge - glad EC went well for you. I hope your little embies divide beautifully ready for Thursday. Wishing you lots of luck. 

Nic - I hope you feel better soon.    My partner and I conceived by doing egg share IVF. You are allowed to it and there are a lot of clinics you can use. We had all our treatment at LWC in London but there are other places too. Pinktink may be able to recommend their clinic to you. I was a teacher and managed to do tx in the xmas hols too. 

Me & Her - hope the sickness isn't too bad.   

M2M- FET works for lots of people. Try and keep positive.      

Hi to everybody else. 

Belbs xxx


----------



## welshginge

We have 5 embies from 7 mature eggs. Pleased with that. Just hoping they continue to divide nicely! xx


----------



## MandMtb

Just a quick post:
*WG,* Glad EC went well and 5 embies is great! Hope they are dividing nicely 

*M2M*,  sending you lots of PMA and fairydust!!!

*WB*, Glad IUI went well, sorry your feeling poorly though.

*Nic,* Sending you a huge  hun.

Love S x


----------



## Nic&#039;n&#039;Lau

Welshginge - YAY to the 5 embies!!!!!  DIVIDE AND CONQUER LITTLE ONES!!!   Hope you're feeling ok today!!

Hales8181 - good luck for tomorrows scan   I bet you can't wait to hear a lovely quick little heartbeat resounding.  Don't forget the tissues 

M2M - I know exactly how you feel about the PMA being lacking.  But you have to believe in it!  Its a beatch of a process we are all going through but together we can all help each other along so you know you aren't alone!  A friend I've met through FF had EC today and she has been trying for 9 years with her DH.... they collected 21 eggs ... 21!!  Its amazing.  And she thought they were going to stop treatment.  She felt like there was no hope coming into this one and wasn't really ready.... but she is doing really well.  I know its not a BFP yet.... but its another step along the way.  For you too, there are plenty of hurdles along the way... make a celebration of each minor goal achieved - maybe it'll help put that spring back in your step!  This could be your time!!   

M2M, MeandHer, Belbs & MandMtb - thank you for confirmation about being able to share eggs.  I think i'm going to write a little letter to the clinic in complaint that we were misadvised!!  I'm very disappointed!

afm - I think I need to let go and just let the tears out.... maybe when the tank is empty i'll feel better.  Until then i'm doing plenty of retail therapy  LOL!  Thank you for the kind words of this people in this thread .... I feel a little less alone and I really appreciate the hugs 

Love to you all,
Nic xx


----------



## Pinktink

Yay welshgnge - hope those 5 little guys are dividing nicely.

Nic - I can heartily recommend our clinic - it's just been set up by one of the consultants from the lwc and she is amazing... You get consultant led care so she would do all of your scans etc... She also uses an excellent donor bank which gave us at least 4 times the choice of donor that fell into our criteria... I can send you the details if you like. 

Hales - good luck for your scan tmw - hopefully we both get good news

M2m - sorry you are feeling down... For what it is worth our last cycle buddies thread on our second cycle everyone was getting bfp's so although we were happy we felt that by the law of averages maybe there wasn't enough for us to have one.... Then this time we had loads of bfns at the beginning and we were worried by that too so we're never happy lol - you have every chance   that this is your turn!

Belbs - can't believe you're nearly there - good luck to you and dw and bubs of course xx

afm - we're looking forward to our scan in the morning- unfortunately I thenhVe the morning working in the early pregnancy unit so hopefully good news for all those women too...

Love to everyone xx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Pink and Hales- good luck for tomorrow! x


----------



## welshginge

Hales & Pinktink. Everything crossed for you today! xxx


----------



## Hales :)

PinkTink, have you had your scan yet? Hope you were lucky enough to see an early heart beat!

Welshbean - How are you feeling? Hope lots of PMA going on your end!

Nic - Sorry you're feeling down - Lots of people definitely egg share with their partner, maybe the clinic was just getting confused with the terminology?

M2M - Chin up - FET does work! Hasn't all of CLPs children been conceived by FET? That's 4! See??  PMA! x

Welshginge - Will PM you the recipes - All in cups, but I'm guessing that probably isn't an issue for you!  Not long now until you're PUPO! 

AFM - Time is going soooo slowly! Our booking in appointment with midwife is at 2 and our scan not until half 4, seems like forever away now it is so close!


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Re FET- Thomas & Dylan were the result of a fresh ICSI cycle and the little twins currently invitro are from our first go at ttc #3(&4) via FET! x x


----------



## Pinktink

Hello everyone,

We had our scan this morning and it was amazing!!! Saw and got to hear the heartbeat! Was just brilliant! So lovely to see our little bean  xxx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Fantastic news!! Yay! Did you get some pics? We are so pleased for you both!! x x


----------



## Pinktink

Cheers honey! Yes we have a little piccie  xxx


----------



## Hales :)

Congrats PT! Am so pleased for you both!! x


----------



## Pinktink

Thank-you Hales! Are you excited for yours? The waiting is awful isn't it! I get so nervous before! xxx


----------



## Hales :)

If feeling like I have liquid insides = nervousness then yes! Ugh Just wish it would hurry up!  Won't be on again now until this evening, but will let you all know asap!


----------



## Pinktink

Can't wait to hear all about it  xxx


----------



## welshginge

Fantastic news Pinktink. Good luck Hales!!!!

PS all 5 of my embies are grade 2 - yey. x


----------



## Pinktink

Thanks hun! That's brilliant news about your embies! Keep growing little beans! xxx


----------



## Hales :)

That's really good news WG! Good luck for transfer (am I right in thinking it is today?) 

AFM...All is well, 2 heartbeats twinkiling away!  So chuffed, but a little overwhelmed! 

Hope everyone is ok! xx


----------



## Pinktink

Congratulations Hales that is brilliant news! Kept checking last night to make sure all was ok  xxxx


----------



## TwoBumps

Oh wow, Pinktink & Hales!!! What fabulous news for you all, really, really happy for you!  
Welshginge, great news on your embies too! Good luck for ET, when is it planned for?
Twobumps x


----------



## welshginge

Hales - that's amazing news! I was checking all last night too!

Thanks everyone. ET is 1.30pm today. I'll probably let you know how it went tomorrow. xx


----------



## Me and Her

Hales – Wow – fab news – two heartbeats!!     I was getting worried when you didn’t post last night!

Pinktink – great news – must have been amazing!   

Welshginge – great news on your embies, hope ET goes well today.   

Belbs – how are you doing?

Nic’n’Lau – hope you are feeling better   

Twobumps – hope all goes smoothly on Monday and that your other LO hold on for a bit!

Afm – not much to report. Starting to get very nervous about scan next week… 

El.  xx


----------



## Hales :)

Sorry all, we went for a little celebratory meal before breaking the news to the in-laws and my phone would not play ball with the internet at all!  

Good luck WG, will be thinking of you at half 1! x


----------



## Me and Her

I think we can forgive you for keeping us waiting Hales!!    You both definitely deserved a celebratory meal.   

xx


----------



## Pinktink

Thanks everyone! Loads of luck for tomorrow WG xxxx


----------



## lmb15

Hales - Twins!! Yippee!!! Bet you're both so excited. Massive congrats.

Lisa x


----------



## MandMtb

*Hales*, many congratulations on the twins!!!!

*WG*, I hope ET went well and embies are now snuggling in nicely.

Love S x


----------



## Belbs

PinkTink & Hales - congrats on those scan results.   

El - try and keep calm for that scan next week. You'll be so excited when it comes to it.

Welshginge - great news about your embies. I hope ET went well today and you are feeling positive. Wishing you lots of luck and PMA on your 2ww.       

I am still hanging on! Been trying just about everything, including some reflexology sessions and the baby is not budging! I'll be induced tomorrow unless I refuse again. However, I am thinking I'll take the consultants advice, especially as I can barely sleep at night, and finally get to meet our precious bundle. 

I hope everybody else is well.

Belbs xxx


----------



## Me and Her

Belbs - best of luck for tomorrow. How exciting that you finally get to meet your LO!   

El. xx


----------



## MandMtb

Hi Belbs,

I justed asked how you were on the other thread, then read this one! Wishing you lots and lots of luck for tomorrow if you decide to agree to be induced hun. Hopefully the wait will all be worth it as soon as you see your LO. Thinking of you,

Love S x


----------



## Battenberry

Hi Belbs,
Just to echo everyone else's good wishes for tomorrow. I hope if you are induced it all goes to plan, and you will finally get to meet your LO. How exciting for you. 

X x


----------



## Battenberry

Hales, how did I miss your news?! Double congratulations to you! Fantastic news. Wishing you a trouble free pregnancy!
Love B x x


----------



## Pinktink

good luck belbs - hope tonight brings you lots of contractions   if not good luck for tmw xx


----------



## Steph29

Good luck for tomorrow Belbs


----------



## welshginge

Best of luck to Belbs & Twobumps - can't believe your babies are cooked already. It's gone so quick.

Me&Her - Your scan will be amazing! Just try to relax before then.

Hales - thanks for the recipes!

afm - ET was ok yesterday. I now have Gilbert & George on board! Just hope they hang on in there!! xx


----------



## Hales :)

Thanks all for congrats and well wishes - Don't think it has sunk in yet, just hoping and praying that everything goes ok - Looks like where we wanted to deliver won't have us now as we're high risk (it was a midwife led unit), however we do have a local hospital that has a great twin unit (so we are told!)

WG - Congrats on being PUPO! Hoping for a speedy 2ww!

Belbs - Hope you've gone into labour naturally overnight - if not, hope your induction works and you get to meet your LO  

xx


----------



## welshbean

Wow so much happening

Welshginge - welcome to the 2WW - today ends my first week.  Here's      for both of us.  I will need the    very soon!!

Hales - congratulations on the scan - great news

Belbs and Twobumps - good luck over the coming days and I hope you get the births you want


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Hales- woohoo Twins!! Twins are fab your gonna love it!! oh and feel free to pick my brain! x x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

WG & WB- congrats on being PUPO!!


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Twobumps & Belbs- PMA for your up coming births!! x


----------



## M2M

*Hales* and *Pinktink* - I am absolutely THRILLED for both of you that your scans went so well. Wow Hales, twins, how exciting!  I am over the moon for all of you! 

*welshginge* - Congratulations on being PUPO! Eeee exciting!  
*
Belbs* - Good luck for today!   

*Me and Her* - I understand how nervous you must be but try to think positive thoughts! I know that easier said than done. Focus on how exciting it'll be to see your little bub this time next week! 

*TwoBumps* - Wow, Monday! GOOD LUCK!   

As for me, feeling very nervous about this afternoon. I have my lining scan to check that the Evorel patches have done the job, and if they haven't, my cycle could be cancelled or may be delayed - not sure which.  We also have a difficult decision to make re: thawing the embryos (see here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=246255.0) but we're going to ask all of the relevant questions today and hopefully make a final decision. I am looking forward to today being over!


----------



## Belbs

Hi All   

No baby news from me yet. After sitting around for many, many hours yesterday they didn't induce me as the labour ward was too full! They did do a scan and checked all was fine. I was actually quite disappointed... I know I want a natural birth but I was expecting to be meeting my LO. They have rebooked me for tomorrow so fingers crossed there is more room at the inn. 

Sorry no personals - DW and I are making the most of our last precious moments before the bean arrives. 

Belbs xxx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

​Well we made it to 30 weeks!!   It certainly hasn't been as easy as my first PG! I have an umbilical hernia, which I am seeing a surgical Dr for on monday who will decide if it needs surgery now  or after the babies arrive!!   

So we have taken bump pics and measured my bump/waist and to celebrate our milestone and I am *51 inches round*!!! I'm only 61.5 inches tall!!! LOL! The word weeble comes to mind!!​​
WARNING Scary bump pics with stretch marks and hernia below!!​​
CLP ​


----------



## Pinktink

YAY CLP!!! Well done honey that is a brilliant milestone!! You are doing a great job of growing those babies! xxxxxxx


----------



## welshginge

CLP - still lovin that bump!!


----------



## Pinktink

P.S CLP - that pic of the boys is sooooo cute! xxx


----------



## jo36

Belbs -  sorry to hear they had no room for your induction, but then it does still give your body the chance to go into the so wanted natural labour you want. So fingers crossed for that, although I suspect you may already be in having your induction today!! Hope its not long til you get to meet your long awaited bubba! Can't wait to hear the news!!!   

CLP - yay for getting to 30 weeks! And the bump is VERY impressive!!!   Sorry to hear about the hernia though   .

Hales - Wow, twins - fantastic! 

xx


----------



## MandMtb

Belbs, I logged on for an update. I'm sorry you didnt get to meet your LO yesterday but I hope you will today (and that it can be a natural labour!). Thinking of you and DW! 

CLP, well done for getting to 30 weeks, fab bumps pics thanks for sharing. I am sorry about the hernia though and hope they decide whats best soon.

S x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Thank you ladies for all the well wishes! DW couldn't resist taking that pic of the boys, they were rattling at the gate to get to the bathroom for their bath! x x


----------



## Belbs

Hi All

Arthur Fabian was born at 10.31pm on 12/9/10, weighing 8lbs 11ozs, by emergency c-section. I was induced at 12.30pm, started contracting at 3pm and all was looking great at 7pm. I was only 3cm dilated but was having good contractions but at 9pm when Arthur and I were being monitored his heart rate was dropping rapidly with each contraction. By this point I was having 3 or 4 contractions every 10 mins & the doctors decided it was safer to deliver him. 

I am in the hospital recovering well, breastfeeding is hard but we are both getting there and DW & I are both delighted with our lovely son.

Belbs xxx


----------



## welshbean

Belbs - Many Congratualtions to you and DW


----------



## welshginge

Belbs - well done & what a lovely name. I'm sitting here in tears for you, so glad all is well! xxxx


----------



## welshbean

Morning Welshginge - how are you feeling?


----------



## welshginge

I'm ok thanks. How are you? Still getting positive signs?

I'm getting imaginary nausea - I do this to myself everytime!!x x


----------



## pem

huge congrats Belbs...what a fabulous name...enjoy your babymoon...xxx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Congrats Belbs! x x


----------



## Me and Her

Belbs - Congratulations to you and your DW on the safe arrival of your baby boy! 

CLP - congrats on making 30 weeks - great pics of the boys and the bump!

Welshbean & Welshginge - hope you are both surviving the 2ww - when is OTD?

Pem - nice to 'see' you - hope you are doing OK.

Hi to everyone else.

xx


----------



## jo36

Yeah Belbs!!! Well done! A fantastic name for your baby boy and a great weight too! ( My LO was the same weight and also very overdue!!) Such a great day for birth announcements...congrats again!   Hope you get to grips with the b/f - it certainly is worth all the hard work in the early days.

Jo x


----------



## Nic&#039;n&#039;Lau

Fabulous news Bels - love the name!  You have brought a little cheeky smile to my face 

CLP - v v v v funny picture - i love it!

The welshes .... how's it going ladies??  Hope you aren't driving yourselves insane   When is OTD for each of you?

Everyone else ... hope all is well for you all.

A straight friend of mine has been TTC for 10 years and has had 7 IUI and 3 attempts at IVF all being cancelled before ET .....  and she got an AA* Blastocyst for ET on Sunday   So this is a great shot for her this time, the best she has had in a decade.... and just maybe there is hope for us all of such miracles!!

Love to everyone,

Nic xx


----------



## lmb15

Belbs - massive congratulations!!!         

Hope you're getting a bit of rest in between the feeding/changing/continuous visitors!!

Lisa x

ps. the breast feeding does get easier, and is much easier in the long run.


----------



## M2M

Awwww Belbs congratulations on the arrival of your baby boy! How exciting!


----------



## Hales :)

Belbs - Massive congratulations!! I love the name Arthur (it was my Grandad's name) and is on the table should we have a son.  Enjoy every moment!

Me & Her - Not long now - but doesn't it feel like an eternity?? Will soon be here though 

PinkTink - How are you both? Have you had any more sneak peaks at your bean? Wish we could have more scans, would love to see them again, but at £75 a pop I think we'll wait for the 12 weeks scan!

Welshginge - How are Gilbert & George? 

Nic'n'Lau - Hope you're feeling more positive

Twobumps - Hope your bumps aren't giving you too much trouble

Welshbean - When is OTD? Try not to drive yourself nuts!

M2M - Glad that the clinic decided to play ball - it did seem unreasonable to waste 2 perfectly good blasts

CLP - Congrats on making it to 30 weeks, your bump looks huge - DP is showing already, can't imagine what she will look like at 30 weeks haha! 

AFM - I've been pretty rubbish at posting, I've been so busy as I work within schools so it's been a manic couple of weeks! DP is doing fine, very tired, and only occassionally sick (although she did manage to throw up behind the shed at the allotment on Sunday).  Just waiting for our 12 week scan appointment now.

Also, quick question, in our booking appointment I found our midwife quite dismissive of me, not sure if she realised that I was DPs partner or just assumed that I was just a friend, but solely addressed DP - Has anyone else ever found that? Maybe it was just that there wasn't really any need for me to be there (I was just too excited not to be!)


----------



## Battenberry

Congratulations on the arrival of your little boy Belbs! Fabulous name too. Enjoy every moment. 
Love Berry x x


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Congratulations Belbs!!!


----------



## Steph29

Congratulations    lovely name and good weight Shay was same weight well 8lb 12oz he was very overdue to over cooking makes them big bubbas


----------



## snagglepat

Congrats from here on your beautiful boy - great name. It's on our shortlist for this one if it's a boy too. 

Hales, I always make a point of introducing DP as my partner the minute we walk through the door at any appointment now after a similar experience. It always seems to do the trick. However, given it was your booking appointment she must have asked about how you conceived so it should have become obvious during the session. If you have an appointment with her again and she behaves in a similar way maybe you could ask to see a different midwife on other visits. 

Best wishes,

Gina. x


----------



## Hales :)

Thanks Gina, to be honest the whole booking in appointment seemed pretty pointless, other than giving DP a form to fill out - DP volunteered that it was an IVF pregnancy, but nothing else was asked about it really, didn't ask if she was still on medication (which of course she is still on progesterone), there's a place on the form for partners details, so we'll see if she changes once she realises, but may ask for a new one if not!


----------



## MandMtb

Belbs, Big Congratulations to you and DW on the arrival of Arthur! - what a lovely name. I'm so pleased to hear your news and hope you are all enjoying being a family of 3. 

Love S x


----------



## welshbean

Hi  Day 28 will be Saturday.  I am feeling odd, vague nausea, I have acne on my forehead (not like me) and slightly sore nipples.  But BFN's on early test so far (and yes I am driving myself nuts).    

Hales - I had a very similar experience with our first born - I was basically asked to leave the room in our first appointment with the community midwife - we live in a fairly rural area and the midwife was just freaked by the whole idea.  Was one of many factors that made us go for an independent midwife and have a homebirth - both of which I couldn't recommend highly enough.


----------



## Pinktink

hales8181 said:


> PinkTink - How are you both? Have you had any more sneak peaks at your bean? Wish we could have more scans, would love to see them again, but at £75 a pop I think we'll wait for the 12 weeks scan!
> 
> Also, quick question, in our booking appointment I found our midwife quite dismissive of me, not sure if she realised that I was DPs partner or just assumed that I was just a friend, but solely addressed DP - Has anyone else ever found that? Maybe it was just that there wasn't really any need for me to be there (I was just too excited not to be!)


Hey Hales,

I'm sorry the midwife was like that - unfortunately there are some twats in my profession but you definitely don't need to put up with it, if she definitely knows you are her partner and still doesn't acknowledge you then you should request someone else - lots of women don't click with one midwife or another and we are very used to swapping clients if they have a preference - it's your pregnancy and although I can only speak for our team - we dont take it personally (even if some of them should  )

I know we are in a very fortunate position to not have to worry about the people caring for us - our 'booking' was partly done by me and the rest by one of our friends at our house! We know who will be delivering us and our consultant is someone I trust implicitly although he does laugh at me all the time for how protective I am 

We had another scan today which was lovely - starting to believe this might happen for us but continue to touch a lot of wood and avoiding all things which might tempt fate!

Hope the midwifery care improves for you guys - it really annoys me as there are some amazing midwives out there and some that just give us all a bad name... 

Love to you and DP xx


----------



## Glitterintheair

Hi everyone I'm writing this from my hospital bed! Had ovarian drilling today and also a laparoscopy to try and locate the tumour.. I'm covered in blood and very sore but am ok. Love to everyone xx


----------



## lucky2010

get well soon Glitter x


----------



## b&amp;l

Hugs Glitter and get well soon x


----------



## Hales :)

Get well soon Glitter x

Thanks everyone for words of wisdom! Unfortunately I'll be away for the next appointment - ours seems to do a 2 part booking in system so it'll be this I'll miss - I think I'll wait to see if it changes once she realises - but will definitely ask to change if not.  PT - I know what you mean, my best friend is in year 2 of training to be a midwife and has basically said all that you have too.  Glad you saw your bean again! Am hoping the 12 week scan comes sooner rather than later as I'm itching to see them again! Have been told that 10 weeks is a good milestone with twins, so counting the days down until next week!


----------



## welshginge

Glitter - hope you feel better soon! On the brightside each step, is a step closer to becoming a Mummy! Keep your eyes on the prize! xx


----------



## M2M

Good afternoon ladies 

*Hales* - Sorry to hear the midwife was a bit ignorant.  I agree with the others - if you're not happy the next time you encounter her, get rid of her!
*Welshbean* - Good luck.   

*Pinktink* - Lovely that you've seen your little bean again! 

*Glitter* - I hope you feel better soon and that you're not too sore today. Sending big hugs your way!  
*Me and Her* - Good luck for your scan tomorrow. I'll be thinking of you!    
Everyone else, hope you're all okay. 

I am feeling extremely nervous about tomorrow. Two of our blasts will be thawed in the morning and if one or both don't survive, another one or two will be thawed until they get two which have technically "survived the thaw". Then we'll get a phone call at about 11am to let us know what the situation is.

I'm absolutely dreading it!  I keep thinking that none of them will survive! After all, we had the best of the bunch put back on our fresh cycle and it didn't survive, so why should these less-than-perfect ones?  I'm so desperate for this to work and it's quite scary knowing we might not get to ET stage, let alone get a BFP. Keeping everything crossed.

I'm going to be starving tomorrow.  I have sedation for ET so I have to fast from midnight tonight. The transfer could be as late as 1pm so I'm going to be ravenous by the time I come out! DP and I are going out for lunch afterwards in celebration if we manage to get to ET stage (sedation never makes me dopey enough to want to sleep - in fact I'm not sure it works on me at all) so really hoping that this time tomorrow I'll be PUPO.


----------



## Hales :)

Got everything crossed for you both M2M! x


----------



## Me and Her

Hales - I hope your midwife is nicer next time. How is DP feeling - not too sicky I hope?

Fingers crossed for you tomorrow welshbean.   

Pinktink - hope you are both well.

Glitter - hope you are on the mend soon.   

M2M - hope it all went well for you today.   

afm - Scan today was great - saw our bean, who measured 7+1 (we are 7 weeks exactly). We could clearly see the heartbeat and so are very relieved and happy!   

El.  xx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Congrats Me and Her!!  

CLP


----------



## Hales :)

Lovely news Me & Her! x


----------



## welshginge

Congrats Me&Her!!!

M2M - hope you are putting your feet up because you are PUPO!!


----------



## M2M

Totally thrilled to bits for you *Me and Her* - you must be so relieved, happy, ecstatic - everything! 

And yes I am indeed PUPO as of 11am today! I am pleased to say they thawed 2 blasts initially and they both survived the thaw, so I had ET this morning! One was a bit better than the other but I don't mind at all, as they looked lovely on the screen and I feel really happy with them both. I have named them Pea and Sweetcorn as they came out of the freezer!

OTD is 4th October and I hope I don't go too  by then!!!


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

M2M - Just to say PUPO! Yay! and to remind you that my current pg is from day 3 FET embies!! It does work! PMA! x x


----------



## M2M

I'm trying CLP, I really am!   I keep thinking of your little FET bubbas as a reminder that it can work.


----------



## Pinktink

Yay MeandHer - really please for you guys...   scans are great

M2M - just wrote on the other thread but really glad your first thaw went well.... praying pea and sweetcorn stay put!!   

CLP - I can't wait to see what flavours you guys have...I'm thinking girl/girl but then amber tells me I always think girl.... which is probably true  

Hales - hope you and DP are doing ok   

Glitter - I hope you are up and about again   

B&L -    hope you guys are ok..


AFM - Amber is feeling very poorly now and I wish I could feel it for her even for a day to give her a break    - I thought it was hard watching her have to go through the IVF but this is worse. Obviously we are ridiculously happy still that things seem to be ok (touch wood touch wood touch wood   ) but its still a tough time... never mind 12 days till our next scan   

Love to everyone xx


----------



## Glitterintheair

Hi Guys,

Thanks for all your lovely wishes   I am feeling very sore but just so glad to be home! And alive! I was utterly convinced I was going to die under anasthetic   and couldn't believe it when I came round...

So now got to let everything heal then we'll see what happens. Am very excited for the future  

Love to all xx


----------



## magsandemma

Hi all

Quick update from us, back at the clinic yesturday for injection teach, lol, which we didnt do in the end just finished all the paperwork after reminding them that we were both nurses, lol.  So here we are on day 6, a few wks til we start down reg injections, so just need to get my prescription ordered now and we are ready to go, starting to get excited now.  

Pinktink  -  Hope your ms is starting to ease a little now.  I was reading with interest when you said about having bubbs early as there was more risk with ivf preg going full term, I am interested to see what your consult says because I was off work sick from 22wks with spd and was struggling by the time I got to 38wks, when I asked the midwife about being induced or what would happen if I went over they insisted that they would not even give me a sweep until over 41wks as that was the policy in herts.  Also just quick question about the drug company to get my bits delivered from, I have printed off the request for info form ass states to do so online but it states to put payment details on bottom section but nowhere to put them??  Any ideas?

Hope everyone else is well, must get going again as got to get ready for playgroup, lol we still sat in our pjs.

Maggie


----------



## Belbs

Hi All

Haven't had time to log on! Arthur is 11 days old now and keeping me extremely busy! My DW & I are totally in love with him and enjoying every minute with him. 

El - so glad everything went well with your scan. Wishing you a healthy 33 weeks 'til you meet your little bean.   

M2M - congrats on being PUPO! Fingers crossed for you. Keep up the pma.       

Welshginge - just noticed the   on your profile signature! Woohoo!      So, so happy for you. 


Good luck and best wishes to everybody else.

Belbs xxx


----------



## TwoBumps

Aw Belbs, that's fab news! I love Arthur's name too, it was on my list of favourites until we found out we were both expecting girls. You're not wrong about them keeping you busy. 
Freya is 11 days old today & it's the first time I've been online since I posted the news of her arrival from my hospital bed on her first night.... before she knew what it was to be hungry, lol! When I turned the laptop on this morning I had 218 unread emails! I'm now sat attached to the breast-pump (feeding has been challenging so having to express at the mo so we can measure how much she's taking as she lost a bit too much weight initially) which gives me a few minutes to sit down if nothing else   I really want to get her back on the breast tho before she forgets what to do! For the time being tho we just have to ensure she's getting sufficient calories & have had to start supplementing with formula as I haven't been producing enough. Still doing lots of skin to skin, which we both love, and expressing every 8 hours to try to increase my supply (very time consuming but worth it if I can make enough to exclusively breastfeed her in the future) but any tips will be gratefully received!
Good luck to M2M & congratulations to El & Welshginge (again, he he!)
X


----------



## nickidee

Is she going on the breast inbetween you expressing every 8 hours? If not, I think you will have to express more to simulate when she would feed so that your body starts to produce the appropriate amount of milk at the right time. A friend of mine had a very similar experience after giving birth - her baby wouldn't latch on and she did a lot of expressing. I will have a word with her and see if she can give any more advice.


----------



## pem

Hey Twobumps....I was advised to express every three hours to get my milk supply going as Edie was simply too tired to latch on/feed....we did this throughout the day and night and it really hard work as we had to express and feed every three hours......Edie never did get the hang of it and we eventually moved on to formula mixed with expressed for as long as my supply would allow it which was only about 8 weeks in the end. We ended up FF totally.....really hope you can both get going with it....Freya is absolutely beautiful with a lovely name to match.....


----------



## snagglepat

Ember wouldn't latch for her first four weeks so we fed expressed milk - I expressed every 2 hours during the day and three at night to keep my supply up and we only ever fed her using a syringe so she didn't get nipple confusion when she did eventually go to the breast. This did work, although we needed lots of good support from a BF counsellor to get her to feed at the breast. She finally latched on at 4 weeks old and continued to nurse until 30 months so she made up for it in the end. I think it was the very regular expressing combined with the syringe feeding and good support that got us there. When she finally latched on she had no other nipple to compare it to so didn't get in a muddle and there was plenty of milk there.

Good luck with it. It's tough when it doesn't go well in the early days, but stick at it. You've every chance of getting there in the end. 

Best wishes,

Gina.


----------



## TwoBumps

Sorry, in my sleep deprived/ baby brain I typed it wrong. I meant to say I'm expressing 8 times a day (ie every 3 hours) to try to increase my supply. Freya did initially latch on fine... until my milk came in on day 5 & I woke up with a pair of those joke fake boobs attached to me! That was the day the problems started as she just couldn't latch on & every time I offered her the breast she became really agitated & kept going on & then throwing herself off in a fury! I have managed to get her latched on a few times since then but mostly she just snuggles in & falls asleep when I offer it now. We've been syringe & then cup feeding her my expressed milk & topped up with formula to ensure she has sufficient calories but on Weds we began to give it to her in a bottle as she found the other methods really distressing. 
It's good to know that Ember did finally breastfeed eventually as my biggest worry is that she won't go back to the breast. Ultimately, Maz will feed Freya (or at least express her top-ups) if my supply doesn't increase sufficiently but fingers crossed I'll get it going with the pump. 
In terms of bottles, does anyone have any advice regarding brands/ teats. We're currently using the Tommy Tippee 'closer to nature' range in the hope that it's more similar to a nipple/ breast than some others, but she dribbles loads out of the corners of her mouth & bottom lip, even with the slow flow teat. I also find the 'wideness' of the bottle really obstructs the view of what she's actually doing. 
Thanks again for your help!
Lottie x


----------



## Pinktink

Hi lottie. 

Congrats again on Freya - she's very beautiful.

In terms of your milk production try to have freya with you when you express as it has been shown to increase supply than pumping without her - if parents are separated from their babies at work we have hem look at photos whilst expressing as it increases the oxytocin (love hormone ) and that increases supply... Especially if she's skin to skin while you do it... 

I'm sure you've been given loads of advice but have you also tried expressing for 5mins thenputting her on when the breast is softer?

Lots of babies struggle at the beginning and nipple teat confusion has actually been proven to affect less than 1% of babies so try not to worry too Much about her not taking to cup feeds. Can't give any advice abut bottles except that if she struggles with colic/reflux type stuff the dr browns are supposed to be really good.

If you struggle with your supply despite pumping lots there are medications that can help to increase it so don't be afraid to ask your bf supporter or gp for help with getting your milk up....

Love to you all... Hope maz is doing ok and baby 2 doesn't keep you waiting long

xxx


----------



## TwoBumps

Thanks for the advice. I rang my GP and asked for a home visit on Monday (there's no way I cud be on time for an appointment at the surgery!) so I can ask about the medication to increase my supply. She's very nice so fingers crossed she'll agree! I'm expressing now & have collected more than ever before so hopefully this intensive regime is beginning to pay off. Maz has also ordered one of the Medela hospital-grade pumps for us to hire for a month or so which should be a bit more effective than the one I'm using. It arrives later today so I'm looking forwards to having a go on that. 
The midwife came again this evening to weigh Freya & I asked her to watch her feed with the bottle. She showed us a technique that is used with prem babies to help them create a seal around the teat. It has seemed to work & we've had less leakage since. 
Right, gonna try to catch an hours sleep before the next feed at 7am. It's amazing how your body adapts to the reduced sleep, I would never have thought I could manage on only 4ish hours a night before!
X


----------



## lucky2010

Hi Lottie,


I was also going to suggest trying expressing  the first bit off your breast (s) and then offer Freya the boob (either by pump or hand, I found the latter easier). This way the breast is less full and the nipple easier to latch on to. I used to have to do this in the early days with Alex as my boobs were just too full for him to latch on sometimes. I had a medela pump and it was excellent, I remember when I went back to work at 6months I could express >200mls off each breast.... in the early days of expressing when I was getting 20/30mls at a time I would have believed this to be possible. 


You sound like you're doing a fab job... keep yourself well fed and watered to keep up your stamina!!!


Good luck,


Rach x


PS. how's maz doing?


----------



## TwoBumps

200mls off EACH!! Wow, that's amazing! I was initially only getting 15mls combined but this has increased to 30-55mls depending on how long since I last expressed. Due to Freya dropping quite a bit of her birth weight I've been told I have to express her entire feed so it can be measured & then top her up with formula to 60mls per feed (every 3hrs, or sooner if she demands it). We were really worried by the amount of air she was taking in with the Tommy Tippee teats as we could hear it gurgling in her tummy with each suck she made & then she was really upset & difficult to wind, so Maz has just gone on a trip across town to the only place open today that sells the Dr Browns range as they're meant to be excellent for wind problems. Having said that, she's just taken a feed beautifully from the Tommee Tippee bottle so I wonder of it was just a case of her adapting to a bottle? I've also phoned the community midwife team & asked someone to come over today to watch her feed to see if there is anything else we can do to help her. She's such a contented, happy little baby until her tummy starts to trouble her & it's really upsetting for us too when we can't seem to help her ease the pain. 
I've also arranged to see a lactation/ infant feeding consultant tomorrow in the hope that we can get her back on the boob ASAP, we didn't have any of this until we had to use syringe/ cup/ bottle to feed her, tho I do understand why we need to make sure of her intake at the moment. 
Maz is doing fine, all of this is tiring her out & I want her to have as much energy as possible for her labour so I keep trying to send her to bed to catch up on sleep, but she absolutely adores Freya & won't leave us when she's upset. 
Fingers crossed that the new bottles work & that the consultant tomorrow can help with the boob feeds & that my GP agrees to the medication to increase my supply!
Thanks for all the support, we'll get there soon I'm sure!
X


----------



## Pinktink

Hi lottie

it's very difficult but I can't help thinking that is quite strange advice to not put her to the breast at all?!? We never do that despite how much the baby has lost as she will get the most breastmilk from a breastfeed - hopefully your lactation consultant should be able to help but I would def thnk about putting her to the breast even if it's just for a few mins a feed... Otherwise it will be a struggle to get her back bf. (btw feel free to tell me to mind my own business) it just seems like very odd advice to me.)

glad your milk supply is picking up now though...one of my friends used dr brown and the difference in her baby was startling in terms of wind and discomfort.

Hope you are all getting some rest.


----------



## pem

just a quicky...dodgy wireless....Dr Browns saved my life....they were amaziing...hope they solve ur probs!


----------



## lucky2010

How much weight has she lost? Alex lost a pond from birth weight but I just carried on breast feeding and after week two he put on a pound a week for about 4 weeks! He slowed down a bit but was 20lbs at 20wks!! that was boob milk only. good luck xx


----------



## lucky2010

also of importance is that Freya will be able to get much more milk from you than the pump will ever get x


----------



## jo36

Hi Lottie

Sounds as if you're doing a sterling job with little Freya (who btw is gorgeous and loving the name too!!) but I can't help but think that you need to get that little bubs straight back onto your breast. If she's taking it, regardless of weight loss, keep with it. The problems sound like they're all stemmed from the bottle. Phoebe lost loads of weight like Rach's Alex and not one midwife even suggested I introduce a bottle of formula or express milk. I would feed Phoebe every 1.5 to 2 hrs in the very early days to really get the milk supply in. And try not to worry too much about the weight gain. I was always stressing about it as Phoebe was a big baby when born (8lb 11) but when I would compare her weight gains to millys in her red book Milly was always heavier (but only weighed 8lb 1 at birth). Phoebe is still quite small weighing just over 15lbs at 26 weeks.

As long as Freya is happy, and you're happy, thats the main thing. I take my hat off to you though for being so organised to arrange for the feeding consultant to come. Whichever route you take will be the right route for both of you. Good luck tomorrow. I express now I'm back at work part time and its the most boring, time consuming thing ever especially as I'm so used to having milk on tap for Phoebe. Well done for sticking to it, you show real determination.

Glad to hear Maz is doing well. Keep us posted on how everything goes.

Jo x


----------



## jo36

Forgot to say if you want something to up your milk supply then my health shop consultant recommended Shatavari, but it is quite pricey at £12 a bottle. I bought some thinking I needed more milk but I didn't!! Just needed to learn to trust my body. Apparently its brilliant stuff and the woman at the shop swore by it. But if you demand feed, your body will always/ should always make enough.


----------



## Pinktink

I forgot to say the other day - if you eat oatmeal for breakfast at least 3 times a week it is meant to do wonders for your milk production - can't remember why (bad midwife) but apparently it works

xxx


----------



## nickidee

Fenugreek is also good for increasing milk supply - but you will start to smell strangely sweet


----------



## TwoBumps

Thanks for all the tips. I've also ordered a book called 'Making More Milk' which is meant to be quite useful. Reading back over the posts, I've realised I forgot to say I had a breast reduction 16 years ago which is the root of the supply issue. I'm not giving up tho, despite our appallingly disappointing meeting with the lactation consultant who didn't tell us anything we don't already know. She was a nice person but the room was stiflingly hot & Freya wasn't therefore really up for repeated attempts at getting her to latch on. It just turned into yet another situation where Freya kept trying (thankfully she's still interested!) but became more & more frustrated. I've got our community breastfeeding support worker to come out to us tomorrow, let's hope Freya is more settled in her own home & we get her on. She crawled down this evening when we were doing skin to skin but just snuggled in, which is fine by me if that's comforting to her. On a positive note, my supply has increased slightly to 60mls per expression so the breast milk/ formula ratio is starting to shift now. 
Lucky- Freya weighed 7lbs 8oz at birth & dropped to 6lbs 7oz. She's now back upto 7lbs 1oz so we're happy with that. 
The Dr Brown bottles are excellent!! The wind issue resolved immediately, what a relief! Pem, I can see how they saved your life!
X


----------



## pem

on the wind/colic front....im sure im telling you things you already know...but we used infacol a LOT and found that laying her flat on her front on our forearm/hand when winding her was also really effective.....and its a lovely way to hold your babba....glad it is easing for you though, its horrible seeing them in pain. That weight gain is fantastic...eids also lost a lot of weight, she was 5lb 40z at birth and dropped to 4lb 1oz.....took her a long long time to regain her birth weight .....well done on the perseverence, it is so worth it!

looking forward to hearing about number two!

love to all...

pem x


----------



## whisks

hi all

just bookmarking for now, i'm a bit out of the loop these days and would be impossible to catch up. 
hope you are all ok.
my baby is due very soon (next tesday) and i will let you know when he/she arrives.
take care all for now

love whisks xx


----------



## TwoBumps

Hi all!
Had a hectic couple of days & not had chance to get online (!) but just wanted to let you know that mt GP has prescribed Domperidone for me. She said she has never used them for lactation purposes & that they're being prescribed on an 'unlicenced' basis as they're not theoretically for lactation. She's prescribed 10mg tablets, to take one or two, three to four times a day. Does anyone know if this is the correct dose/ frequency for lactation? My GP wanted to start me on the smallest dose (understandably) to see if my response is adequate, since there are no official guidelines for lactation.
Thanks x
(PS sorry for no personals at the moment, I just jump online when I get a second but really value the help you've all been giving me with this so thank you!)
x


----------



## Pinktink

I can give you a link to an inducing lactation website which we are planning to use for me to try and induce lactation...

This is a link to how to increase your supply when you have induced lactation....

http://www.asklenore.info/breastfeeding/induced_lactation/increasing_milk.html

it says to take domperidone 10mg 4 times a day for a week then up it to 20mg if you tolerate it well....

I will check with the BF counsellor at work what they tend to start people on but that seems to be the right dose roughly from your gp...

good luck xx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Pinktink

just found this...

http://www.lowmilksupply.org/domperidone.shtml

hope it helps 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## M2M

Just to let you all know that I tested this morning and it was another    for me. I am completely and utterly crushed.


----------



## Hales :)

M2m- I am so sorry- take some time for yourselves-thinking of you both Xx


----------



## b&amp;l

M2m - gentle hugs x


----------



## Me and Her

So so sorry M2M    Look after each other.

xx


----------



## welshbean

M2M - I know it doesnt really help - but you are in my thoughts.  Take care of each other


----------



## magsandemma

M2M  -  really sorry to hear your news, take care of each other! xx


Just wanted some advice of you girlies, now I am just sitting waiting the arrival of my drugs as am due to start burselin tomorrow, so jyst wondered its been such a long time since we been on this roolercoaster and cant remember, is buserlin to be given in the morning, I am sure we did it in the morning before, thanks in advance 


Maggie
xx


----------



## lmb15

Maggie - it doesn't matter what time of day you do it, as long as you do it at roughly the same time each day. I did it in the evening, that way i didn't have to wake up early at the weekend   . Bet you're really excited?!!
Fingers crossed for a successful cycle for you.
Lisa x


----------



## bagpuss1

Hi guys!

Do you mind if I rant?

My ex has just got a really great job (more money) and I am really pleased for her but... it has just bought back such a tidalwave of emotion to me about our break up that has really shocked me!

It is because of her leaving that I have not been able to fulfill my dreams of giving Edie a sibling. It is also because of her leaving that I am struggling financially. I am getting no money from her other than half of a joint loan together. I am just sooooo angry and upset- it has literally just hit me like a brick wall!!! we share custody 50:50 and H is a wonderful mama.

She has the gall to come to me when she is struggling financially and when things go tits up with love interests. She regularly texts me about us getting back together- I refuse and then feel like it is my fault that Edie cant have two moms who live in the same house. and now she has got this new job and it feels even more real that if we were still living together, financially neither of us would be struggling and that by now we would have a sibling for Edes! 

Ive kept it pretty much together for the last year (the first year was so terribly tough emotionally) but now it seems so difficult again. I feel like she made a decision (that she regrets) that has f****d all three of our lives irretrievably completely on a whim!!!! and for what?

Im sorry- Im just soooooh mad right now- I dont really know why!

Kerry x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Kerry


----------



## snagglepat

Oh Kerry. 

Sending huge   to you. I can't imagine what it must feel like but I remember what a horrendous shock it was when your ex first decided to leave and I suppose it's not surprising that you would still get aftershocks, especially at times of change. I'm reading between the lines from your post that maybe you feel that she should contribute more to you financially than she does, especially now she finds herself in a much more comfortable position than you. Is this something you could discuss with her? 

This might be far more than is necessary when perhaps all you wanted was a space to rant, but you could always consider a session or two of couples counselling. Not to try and find a way back together (unless that's what you want) but to help you both see the other's perspective and to find better ways to work together in your now separate but still long-term intertwined lives.

In your signature you mention your new partner. Would there be the potential for another child within this partnership in another year/several? Knowing that the door wasn't absolutely and permanently shut on having another child might help ease some of the resentment about that towards your ex.

And if none of the above is appropriate and all you wanted was an outlet then here, have more   and please continue to rant away. 

G. x


----------



## bagpuss1

Hi guys,

CLP and Gina, thanyou so much for your replies.

I guess i just had a blip...... I hadn't realised just how sore I still am that my dreams of our future were in the hands of one very selfish and disordered individual. I gave my best emotions and alot of myself to the relationship- quite often to my detriment and eventually i just turned off which I think is why she left! I had almost resigned myself to the fact that this was my lot in life and had mapped out a future with us both in it that I was happy with and able to deal with. I guess I disengaged myself quite alot emotionally in order to help me cope with the underlying unhappiness. Now I am feeling it ten fold!!!

We put on quite a good show- even to Edie really- she was always at the heart of everything that we did- still is now.

Im still quite angry at her- even though it has been two years. I have recently begun to take it out on my new partner- who really really doesnt deserve it and is so understanding of it- but is only going to tolerate this for a short time. I really only realised this when I ranted on here a few days ago.

H doesnt know how angry I am at her- I dont really think it would change anything by telling her because I dont want her back and I need our relationship to stay cordial for Edies sake. Any breakdown in communication between us would not make things easy on Edie.

I think also the fact that she hasnt paid any money into this house since she left makes me really cross because if I sold it now- she would still be entitled to half the equity of the house- even what has accrued over the last two years! Also, I sold my flat and put a massive deposit down to buy this house but no-one gives a toss about this! I have lost that deposit to her and the stupid decisions that I have made over the years!

As for having further children- my DP is ten years older than me and we live nowhere near each other with no plans to change this for atleast another 3 years when DPs youngest finishes her degree. Ill be 39 then. We do want a child together but it may be too late. I have however got some sibling sperm left over at the clinic that I could just use but it will be as a single mom and I'm not sure I have it in me to do that, and I dont want to end my current relationship.

I think I blame H for all of this! this mess I am in now is because of her! I know that it isnt but it sometimes feels like the dominos started falling because of a decision that she made!

I'm not really taking much responsibility for all of this am I? I dont really know why!

Anyway, I have just ranted again! sorry

K


----------



## pem

Kerry - many many many    . I can really empathise with where you are right now and its only been 2 months for me....hope you can have some 'up' times...


----------



## bagpuss1

Hi Pem,

Thanks for the hugs and heres some back for you   . Dont get me wrong, there are so many up times and I just look at Edes and realise that we are doing so much right where she is concerned. I have a sneeky suspiscion that you and I are walking the same path Pem, spookily so in that we both have Edies and are birth moms and were in eleven year relationships! I dont know- I am so happy in my life and every now again this comes and bites me on the ass! I just feel completely taken advantage of and then spat out with a permanent trail of destruction left behind me!

Hugs to you and Edie xx


----------



## snagglepat

Kerry, just a point on the 'fairness' thing from a financial perspective. I wonder if it might be worth you getting some legal/financial guidance on this. It does seem very unfair that H should benefit equally should you sell the house even though she didn't put the same amount in to the deposit and won't have made a financial contribution to the mortgage for some of the time the house has been accruing value. I know that Rae set up some kind of formal agreement with her ex regarding splitting their joint property fairly when they broke up, though I don't know the details. My rough calculations based on what you've said are that if you were to sell the house then H should get half of the estimated value of the property at the time she stopped contributing, minus whatever amount extra you put in to the initial deposit - that figure could be determined now. Either that or she should continue to pay half the mortgage now which would then entitle her to half the value at the point of sale, minus that initial deposit balance. The set-up as it is does seem remarkably unfair. I'm sure I'd have resentment about it if it were me as well.

Hugs to you too Pem. x

Gina. x


----------



## bagpuss1

Hey Gina,
Yes, when we bought the house together I was offered the opportunity to sign something which meant I could keep the money that I'd put into the house should anything go wrong. I didn't sign..... At the time I was worried that that H would leave if I signed as to her it would have shown doubt that we were going to last.............. Oh how I wish I could go back in time and kick my young self up the butt!! 
I'm just on my way out to work now so will post more when I get back 
Xxx


----------



## snagglepat

Yes, we were offered the chance to do that for this house and we didn't either, which means Rae would be seriously out of pocket if we were to split. Fortunately that definitely isn't on the cards, but I was thinking more of something you could sign now. At the very least establishing an estimated value now (or at the date of the split) that means H isn't entitled to any additional equity now that she isn't contributing. My understanding was that it had to do with a contribution towards the home. This doesn't have to be financial - in our case Rae pays 90% of our mortgage payments but I live here and contribute to the upkeep and day to day management - which is something that H no longer does in your case.

You'd have to see a professional really, but I'm pretty sure that there is something you can do. She might still be entitled to 50% of the value of the house (though you might be able to restrict that to the value now rather than at the point of sale) but I'm convinced she should still be making a contribution to it. I can't remember if you were CPs or not, but even if you weren't I think a certain amount of this still applies because you have a child together.

Hang on, I just found this:

http://www.lawpack.co.uk/Knowledge/Family/SeparationAndDivorce/item1770.asp)

One of the questions on there relates to whether someone leaving the previously shared home has to continue to pay towards it. Apparently if they leave voluntarily a court would normally expect them to pay their share of the mortgage, upkeep of the house etc, but not any of the day-to-day bills.

Anyway, I'll butt out now. I just want to send lots of sympathy your way and let you know that I'm sure I'd be just as resentful in your position.

Sending big hugs,

G. x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Skybreeze

*Hi ladies

Do you fancy helping Fertility Friends?? CLICK HERE if you can

I'm afraid the offer is only open to Charter VIP's.

For details on Charter memberships and where you can buy them CLICK HERE

From your loving Mod xxxx

*


----------



## magsandemma

Hi All

How are you all doing, been trying to keep up with the threads but not doing it very well this days, am feeling so tired nd groggy.  Not sure where to post when going through treatment not sure if we still have the thread on treatments, couldnt see it anyhow.

Well we are now on ay 9 of buserlin and af should be here today but no sign of her yet, its always the way when you want her to turn up she never does, lol.  Although its no bad thing for us at the mo as it will hopefully mean there is no change of my egg collection being on the same day as Lous tonsiladenioldectomy which is on the 29th of this month.  Anyhow not feeling s tearful as did last time on the buserlin but have had the occasionl errationl tears and grumps for no reason.  Looking forward to getting to the stimming stage as is the next step.

How is everyone else doing, anyone else having treatment at the mo?

Sorry no personals finding it hrd to concentrate nd keep getting things and my words in a muddle, lol

Maggie
xx


----------



## Pinktink

Hi Maggie

Glad to hear you have got started... fingers crossed this will be a successful cycle..  

There is nothing wrong with the odd tantrum   

I can't think of anyone who is going through treatment at the moment... 

will be keeping track of your progress xxx


----------



## lmb15

Maggie - best of luck for this cycle   . Keep us updated on how you're getting on.
Lisa x


----------



## babypapermache

hello lesbian mummy of one and one on the way here...newly pregnant again so rejoined on this site to make some friends to chat to xxx


----------



## Kezza78

Hi all, 

Recently posted in the 'lgbt newbie' section and was told to start chatting in here. Be great to get to know a few people!


----------



## M2M

Just bumping for Philly-Cee as she may not have seen this thread - it was buried a couple of pages down.   

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Philly-Cee

Hi Everyone!

I found this thread thanks to M2M.

Just wanted to make friends with lesbian couples who are in the same position as my wife and I.

As I've explained in another thread, I've been finding this baby thing quite hard as we only really have small minded straight people around us who don't seem to understand why we would want a child of our own! Not very nice. Right now, me personally, need nice vibes around me, where as my wife doesn't let other people effect her, but i'm not so hard faced! 

So if there's anyone out there who doesn't mind chatting, it would be really nice to hear from you.

I will be the one who will be carrying and we will be going down the route of using a known donor. We have two guys who are close friends of my wife and who are 100% willing to donate and then there is another guy who we are discussing donating with.

We both want to use a known donor so we know who there are and what they look like, plus we'll know more about them rather than just what the Clinics can disclose.

We did look into IVF, but to be honest i dont feel comfortable with other people getting involved. We'd both like to keep this as close to home as possible but good luck to any couples who will be using a clinic 

Anyway, would be really nice to hear back from you.

Take care and best wishes to you all.

xxxx


----------



## welshbean

Hi All

Welcome Philly - Cee

Good to see this board back near the top

I had my first scan this morning after stimming for ten days - I had thirteen follicles - looks like egg collection on Monday - we will (everything crossed) be PUPO by next weekend.

XX


----------



## Philly-Cee

Thanks Welshbean for the Welcome. Would like to say something about what you posted, but i have no idea what it means  im new to all this! hence wanting to make friends. sounds abit pathetic really, but im just being honest!  xxx


----------



## magsandemma

Welshbean 13 follies is a great number, good luck with egg collection will keep an eye out to see how you doing and you will soon be PUPO, very exciting.


Hi phily welcome to the board its a great place to meet people and get lots of advice.


Maggie
xx


----------



## b&amp;l

Just thought I'd post as we saw the donor nurse earlier - in short probs looking at a wait of a year - 18months wait.  Had to have more bloods done as they hadn't got a result for cmv virus, if immune much wider amount of donnors n shorter wait.

Lea x


----------



## welshbean

We got a   at 9dpt a 2 day transfer.  Doesn't seem real!!


----------



## pem

Huge Christmas Congrats Welshbean....what fabulous news!


----------



## b&amp;l

Wb - fantastic happy news  x


----------



## BobbyS

CONGRATS WB!!! Really really pleased for you      xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

WB congratulations on your BFP a great early Xmas present!!!!

Pem I love the pic of you and Edie, she is very cute I can't believe how grown up she is.  

L x


----------



## Pinktink

Congrats WB that is fantastic news! xxx


----------



## TwoBumps

CONGRATS WB!!!! That's fab news!
Pem, I agree with JJ1, that is a lovely photo of the two of you!
xx


----------



## Battenberry

Congratulations WB, that's fantastic news x


----------



## M2M

Congratulations *welshbean*, that is absolutely lovely news.


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

WB- Congratulations what a lovely christmas present! When will you have your first scan?

As for us we have got a date for the final hearing for DW adoption of the boys!

CLP


----------



## gingermags

Hi everyone, just wanted to share that our 2WW has come to an end and unfortunately we got a BFN today  . I can't believe we have to go through it all again. It has made me think about everyone on this site going through TX and how strong and courageous you all are. I will be having a drink this Christmas for everyone on ff and hoping for wonderful things to happen in 2011.


----------



## Pinktink

Sorry Maggie - the whole journey of treatment sucks but it will be worth it     

CLP - glad you got a hearing date - seems crazy to think M has to adopt her own children!! At least you don't have to go through this for the girls. Still need to do a road trip to southend to see the quadmobile in action - and you 6 of course   

AFM - we are over halfway now which feels crazy!! Amber has a proper bump now and the little one squirms all the time - sometimes enough for me to feel him    I bought her a mexican bola charm which is like a long necklace that has a gentle chime that he hears throughout pregnancy and then it is supposed to soothe him when he's out - i find it quite soothing myself    

Does anyone have the natal hypnotherapy CDs they would be looking to sell/lend - we really want them but the set is quite expensive... 

Love to all - hope you are warm and toasty on this ever so snowy day

L xxx


----------



## lucky2010

L,


I have a bola bell too.... just need to get a bump to soothe with it! enjoy.


Rach x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Does it count if bump is soothed by Mama Mia the Musical, Eminem and Pink? LOL   

DW had "So What" by Pink as her alarm tone when I was PG with the boys and Bump used to go nuts when it went off! Dylan still loves Pink now! 

Ooo Road trip!    Will look forward to seeing you three!   

CLP


----------



## BobbyS

cutelittlepumpkin said:


> DW had "So What" by Pink as her alarm tone when I was PG with the boys and Bump used to go nuts when it went off! Dylan still loves Pink now!


CLP  I LOVE Pink so hopefully my future bump will have great taste too


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Unfortunately he has also added _The Cheeky Girls, A Cheeky Christmas_ to his likes?!  May have to stop DW watching Magic's Chrimbo stuff! LOL 

The girls went mad invitro whenever X-factor came on!! 

CLP


----------



## BobbyS

Perfect!!! I love all things xfactor too! I guess bumps like energetic music which is great!

er....but maybe not the cheeky girls....


----------



## cazinge

Hi girls

Just a really quick message to say I am back! After thinking about ttc over 2 years ago we have got cp'd, I graduated, we moved areas & both moved jobs (DW was unemployed for 11months & only recently got back to work) so I think...not sure I should say this out loud in case it curses us...we are finally going to start ttc this month! Going to ring the clinic tomorrow for a 1st apt. I can't believe this is finally happening!!! We still want to move house but will do that later this year.

I am so out of touch but good luck to everyone ttc, congratulations to all those lovely BFP, bumps & babies,

Caz xxxx


----------



## lesbo_mum

ooo Caz.. congrats hunny and good lunch hopefully 2011 is your year!


----------



## cazinge

Thanks hun - emailed MFS on Tues night, they phoned yesterday with an appointment for 18th Jan!!!! They are sending us some forms to fill in that we need to send back in time for that, hopefully the post will hurry up! xx


----------



## Mini Us

Happy New Year everyone - bookmarking for now.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=253334.0
I just wondered if you'd seen this - I do t know whether they'd accept single/same sex couples with imported donor sperm as it would fit the parameters!!
L x


----------



## cazinge

Had our 1st appointment at MFS on Tues, went quite well. The nurse was lovely and explained everything really well. Poor DW had to have her blood taken (to check for HIV/Hep B/Hep C eventhough she's not having tx?!).
I have to phone on CD1 to make an apt for my CD2-5 bloods & internal scan (when I've got AF - is this normal?)

However, they did tell us they are currently looking at an average wait for sperm of 6months depending on what characteristics you want and CMV status. 

How is everyone else going?

Cxx


----------



## BobbyS

Hi Caz  

Yes, my DP had to have HIV/Hep B&C and Chlamydia (!?!) done even though it is me having the treatment. I guess the government think that you have to be chlamydia free to be a responsible parent... 

The 1-3 scans and bloods are standard protocol. Amongst other things, they can check your lining and how it corresponds to your cycle day, can be a bit messy but they are used to that and worse I am sure!

We don't have a waiting list for sperm at our clinic but they sent us the donor list yesterday and there are only 10 profiles to chose from so there aren't an abundance of donors out there   !

Very exciting for you!!! 6 months will fly by! It will give you a chance to get everything done before you kick off   Have you had your CMV and blood group done? Have you gone to your GP for some of them? My GP are a pain (and very unhelpful) but I did manage to get these 2 done. Do you both have to see a counsellor?

We start our cycle mid Feb and then it will be 6 weeks till egg collection... can't come quick enough  
Bobbyx


----------



## TwoBumps

Congrats on your successful appointment! The waiting list for sperm at MFS must have increased as they used to be able to start treatment immediately (well, 4 years ago that is!). We always found the nurses there to be lovely too!
Unfortunately a day 3 internal scan is one of the less glamourous aspects of treatment but you soon get used to it as treatment goes on! Good luck!
X


----------



## MandMtb

Hi Caz,

Glad your appt went well at MFS. 

Strange that your DP had to have bloods done, even though she is not having the treatment. This must be new at MFS as my DO didnt have too (we got our BFP last July). Also we never had a wait for sperm, hopefully it may be sooner than 6 months.

S x


----------



## cazinge

Thanks everyone.

They are doing CMV with my day 2-5 bloods - sooo hoping I'm +ve as it opens up so many more donors but will have to wait and see. They have never mentioned blood group but I already know what I am - probably should tell them because I am A- which is one of the rarer ones. Haven't really asked the GP because it takes about 6 years to get through on the phone let alone get an apt and I have only been with them a few months so not really sure what they are like (although saw the nurse practioner lots after an op and she was lovely!). Also, MFS charge one price for all your bloods so not sure I would get a disount if I had some done on the NHS.

They said the waiting list was average and did depend ALOT on what characteristics you wanted and your CMV status. In a way 6 month wait won't be too bad as it will give us a chance to get our old home rented and buy somewhere down here, it just seems like forever!!! The nurse did mention shipping sperm from abroad but depending where it comes from it may have to be quarrantined anyway which takes 6 months so not sure we'll gain anything and its only £280 per vial for IUI sperm at MFS - think shipping it in would be more expensive.

They haven't mentioned counselling but we will have a follow-up apt after my blood results are in so I guess they might discuss this then when we firm up our options.

Good luck to everyone xxxxx


----------



## cazinge

Replying to my own post (how sad is that...)

Had my baseline tests today. During my scan, womb lining was nice & thick (CD3), left ovary looked perfect & had 3 fat follicles growing nicely  .

However, when she looked at my right ovary, there was endometric (sp?) tissue and 2 endo cysts (1 small, 1 large) almost covering the ovary, although she did say she could just about see some healthy ovarian tissue. She went to get the Dr to have a look  .

We talked about it & the nurse scared me quite a bit with phrases like *"empty follicle syndrome"  . *They have reccomended a tubal test thing (can't remember the proper name, sorry) but we have decided to wait to make any decisions until follow-up apt when blood results will be back (21st Feb - my choice to wait as I am off work that week) as we don't know yet what bloods will show, as part of these we are also doing an ovarian reserve test.

I do have periods regularly with a cycle length of 27-30 days and have never missed one since I started when I was 13 - this must be a good sign, right? I also had a +ve on a OPK last month -don't even know if this makes any difference?

I know it is quite a common, minor condition but it knocked me off my feet when the nurse told me...assumed I just got period pains, didn't release the pain was prob because of endo! I feel so ignorant about the whole thing, don't really have any idea what its all about, hopefully I will get more clarity at follow-up.

Wish I hadn't decided to wait until I'm off work...3 weeks is going to kill me.

Sorry I'm being pathetic so no personals tonight, hope everyone is ok xxxx


----------



## lmb15

Hey everyone,
I've not read this thread for ages so am really out of touch with who's going through what. Sorry, I'll try and catch up at some point!
Well, we're trying for baby number two, hopefully. Because of my problems when pregnant with Isaac, I'm not getting pregnant again!! So Laura's took hold of the gauntlet! 
She's doing egg share ivf with the same donor I used (we bought 10 straws as want all our children to share the same donor). She started down regulating a couple of weeks ago and has her scan this Wednesday. If she's down regulated, she'll start stimulating this Thursday. 
It's quite scary how quickly the last couple of weeks have gone.
I'll post some personals when I've managed to read through a few pages of posts!
Lisa x


----------



## welshginge

Very best of luck to you & Laura!!! 

I have a general question re changing surname after civil partnership. Is is really as easy as sending off the certificate to companies with a covering letter? Seems too obvious. Also did you become 'Mrs'? 

Thanks ladies.


----------



## nickidee

We double-barrelled after our CP - we sent certified copies to banks, DVLA, passport office etc. We have both remained 'Ms' - more due to a personal belief on my part that women shouldn't need to be defined by their martial status in contrast to men.


----------



## Pinktink

we chose a completely new surname after our CP so both changed it by deedpoll, which is what we used to send off to people. We used our deedpolls to change both our titles to Mrs as we quite liked the fact that it showed we were a married couple.


----------



## TwoBumps

We have also both remained 'Ms'. Maz changed her surname (by deed poll) to our double-barrelled family name immediately prior to our CP, then I just assumed the name following our CP & sent copies of the certificate off to the relevent people. 

Good luck Lisa & DW with ttc a little brother or sister for Isaac!!


----------



## Battenberry

Lisa - Good luck to you and DW for this IVF cycle. I'm keeping everything crossed for you. We were resigned to waiting longer than we wanted to before TTC again for financial reasons, however we've now worked it out, and the plan is for DW to start TTC later this year with our reserved sib sperm. I'm so excited as we thought we'd have to wait at least another 18 months. We still need all the baseline tests, AMH etc doing which she's worried about, but hopefully they'll be fine.  

DW just used the civil partnership certificate to change her name, it was really easy, which we were surprised about! She changed her passport first (unfortunately cost the £70 - odd it costs) and then used that in combination with CP certificate as ID for banks etc. Pinktink I like that you chose a new surname, how did you decide on it? We discussed doing that and came up with some ridiculous suggestions (although my real name is also ridiculous anyway!) 

Love to all,
Berry x


----------



## lmb15

Welshginge - we double barreled our surnames. Laura became mrs, I stayed as dr. We just sent our certificate off to dvla, passport office, banks etc and they just changed our names. As easy as it sounds (surprisingly so!!)

pinktink - did you go for a totally made up name, or just a surname you liked?

Berry - love your profile picture, iris is gorgeous. Can't believe she's so fair haired, wasn't she really dark when she was little?! Thanks for the good luck wishes. Really exciting that you're starting trying for number two this year, too.

Twobumps - thanks for the good luck. How are you four getting on?

Hi to everyone else.

Lisa x

Lisa x


----------



## Pinktink

Berryboo said:


> Pinktink I like that you chose a new surname, how did you decide on it? We discussed doing that and came up with some ridiculous suggestions (although my real name is also ridiculous anyway!)
> 
> Love to all,
> Berry x


Hi Berry - love your pic - she's a cutey!

We talked endlessly about what to do with our names, there was a lot of family politics plus neither of us liked our own name or the other. We ended up choosing Darcy as we both really liked it and it fit with both our names plus the names we liked for potential children. We looked at lots of potentials but just basically picked it because we liked it


----------



## Battenberry

Ooh interesting Pinktink, I like it! We talked about names that had a bit of a Jane Austin air about them too! It's good you both found one you agreed on that fit with both your names. I imagine it was difficult with family politics involved.

Iris is a little blondie, and you're right Lisa she had really dark hair when she was born. I have no idea where it's from, neither me or the donor! DW loves it as Iris looks more like her than me! I have told her I expect her to have one that looks like me, or else!!! 

X x


----------



## M2M

If one partner is just taking the other's name, the certificate is all that's required, and companies can't ask you to get a deed poll.   This is what DP and I did. She took my name. This was an easy decision as her surname sounded terrible with my forename, plus we had family politics (I wasn't really accepted into her family at the time) and she liked my name. Plus I am quite attached to my name.

I know of some couples who have got away with just the CP certificate when double-barrelling but officially you need a deed poll if you want to do that.   However some have managed without!

If you're creating a totally new name, you need a deed poll.   I like your choice, Lynn and Amber. I had no idea that was a made-up name... I've always liked it though!   

We decided to both be "Ms" though DP wanted us to be "Mrs"... and in some ways I wish I'd been a bit more lenient with her in that respect because I suppose it's quite nice, but I can't be bothered with the faff of changing it everywhere now. We might change it one of these days.


----------



## jo36

All this talk of ttc again has got me super broody again!!! But no more for me alas, donor sperm has expired and there is absolutely NO way I'd ever be able to convince DW of another!!! Not that I really want another, we're complete now...     

But goodluck to you both, Lisa/Laura and Berryboo and DW. 

Berryboo - Iris is gorgeous!!!


----------



## lucky2010

Hi folks,


As for names, we both kept our own following CP and the double barrelled Alex when he was born. We have now decided that we're going to drop the last bit of Alex's double barrelled name and I'm going to change to Julie's name so we're all the same! Just need to get on with it now!!!


As for us and our TTC... we're tentatively looking at egg sharing.... we've approached a clinic and filled out all the questionnaires and I have my AMH test on Friday. What is the normal AMH cut off for being accepted for egg sharing? I've suddenly become really nervous about it being too low!!!


Hope everyone is well,


Rach x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Evening Ladies,

Good luck Lisa and berryboo with TTC!

Good luck Lucky hope all goes well on Friday!

Re names- we decided to double barrel as it sounded like a nice cemetery! LOL! We also decided to be Mrs

CLP


----------



## Hales :)

Hi All, 
Hope everyone is ok - Good luck Lisa & DW with IVF, and good luck Rach - I've no idea about AMH, but I'm sure someone else will.

Lots of catching up on this board - seems I haven't posted in absolutely ages!  As for DPs needing to have bloods done even when not being the one having tx, I had to at our clinic, the reasoning is at least they know that the whole family are healthy.

We are still not CP'd, we do intend to, but the way that we want to do it we can't afford, and tx has always been more of a priority, however we're now thinking that we'll just decide to do it one day, forget any big 'do'.  I will be taking DPs surname, and both becoming Mrs - My Dad is somewhat estranged, and I don't really like the surname anyway, so seems to make more sense.  Definitely want to make sure I have the same surname as the kids anyway.

AFM - Our measurement scan at 28 weeks was comforting, both babies were just under 3lbs!  DP is incredibly uncomfortable at 29 weeks with PGP, she's not breaking up until almost 31 for maternity leave, and is being as stubborn as an ox about it. I've told her I think she needs to get signed off, but she really is having none of it.  I think we'll see how she is next Monday.  Our nursery is finally decorated, and it's beautiful, just can't stop going in there to have a peek! We've ordered the pushchair (the oBaby Zoom ultimate twin kit - nearly £900, I almost fell off my chair, thank God the in-laws are buying it!) - Just need to get the hospital bag packed and I'll be happy!
I've been for my referral appointment for tx!  Just waiting for the first appointment from the clinic, We're hoping to start treatment in earnest when the boys are around 6-9 months old - All exciting stuff!

xx


----------



## welshginge

Thanks for all the advice re surname - much appreciated!!

Rach - Best of luck with egg sharing. Not sure what the AMH cut off is, I imagine it would depend on the clinic. Don't worry about it being too low - I have 1 ovary but mine was 10 which is fine for my clinic.

Hales - good luck to you too!! Can't believe your starting again so soon! x


----------



## Hales :)

I know, we're either slightly crazy, or...maybe we're just crazy! It took DP so long to get pregnant, and we're really hoping for a sibling that is quite close in age, plus I think if we leave it too long and the boys are mobile, maybe we'll back out ha ha!

CLP - Definitely will be having an eSET however, we may be crazy, but not as crazy as you


----------



## M2M

Glad your scan went well *Hales* and I don't think you're crazy at all. We'll probably be taking a similar route with DP if I ever manage to get pregnant. Fingers crossed for this next cycle.


----------



## Hales :)

I've got a good feeling M2M!


----------



## SANFRAN06

hello everyone
I have not posted for ages as too bloomin' tired most of the time!!!!! putting boys into beds has been difficult!! They are gorgeous though and every stage just gets better.
Hales - We got CP'd when i was 34 weeks pregnant, it was quite a site but a lovely day, just us and our 2 best friends. Have followed your story, and can not beleive you are as mad as CLP!!!!
You just wait, those little boys may make you wait a little longer till you try for more, but then again, saying that, we always talk about DP having having a baby and it probably would have been best just to get on with it! We  agree though Single ET all the way next time round!!
good luck and look forward to following all your stories
kerry x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Hales- Who are you calling crazy??  At least we waited until the boys were a year old not SIX MONTHS!!     LOL  Anyway our plan was for the boys to sleep through the night before next tx! And my periods to return! As it happens AF arrive on the boys 1st birthday which we took as a good omen!  (the only AF before this would have ment a 2ww over xmas and we weren't willing to be that stressed over the boys first christmas)

 - SANFRAN so how old were F & J when they went into beds? We are thinking of puting the boys in to beds on their birthday as DW has AL! What do you think? Were yours still having a daytime nap when you nade the switch and did they still manage a nap after?? We really should meet up one day! 

Anyhow the craziness here continues as we are now discussing ttc #5 in the near furture as the frosties only have another 2.5 yrs in the freezer! So we need to decide what to do with them soon! 

CLP


----------



## Hales :)

SanFran - I think we will end up going to the registry office with our 2 best friends and going for a meal after - To be honest that suits me better than a big hoo-ha anyway 

CLP - We say this now, but we'll probably change our tune once they come along - We'll probably wait until they're sleeping through, it does make more sense lol And tx #5...See? I told you you were crazy  But seriously, do you think you will? Surely and eSET??


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

The embies in the freezer are much poorer quality than any of the children were so will probably lose some on defrost! We have three straws from the childrens donor each with two embies in so will defrost one straw at a time and replace whatever survives! 

I couldn't look at my babies and bin a healthy embie and LWC won't refreeze! So we will let the embies decide at defrost! I don't see it as crazy just maternal! 

CLP


----------



## Hales :)

See what you mean CLP - We've only ever had one frozen embie, so have never had that decision (think our clinic are quite strict on the quality they freeze.  I notice from your signature you've got 13 on ice...You may need a bigger house


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Hales- six of those share the same donor as the children and are grade ones but all have less cells than the children had! The boys were 9 & 8 and girls 7 & 7 the other six have 5 or 6 
! The other seven embies are the same donor as my second MC and were frozen on day one so not graded! We may donate these?!  

I would love a bigger house but seem to have spent all my money on babies LOL  

CLP


----------



## SANFRAN06

CLP We put freddie and joe in beds at 26 months and no, afternoon sleeps stopped then too although they nap in buggy if out ( and at creche!!). Dont want them sleeping in day now though as wont go down easily at night. We are only this week  able to leave them to settle on their own! its been a long drawn out process. my thinking was I would rather sit in with them for 10-45 mins till they slept than spend hours putting them back to bed and crying!! We do not have the energy for that as both working full time. They now sleep 7ish-6.30-7ish so getting there.
i have left GOSH and work at UCH now, you both still at southend??
glad you lot are all doing well xxx


----------



## Pinktink

hales - we did our cp with our two best friends and no stress and it was lovely!

CLP - who is going to carry this one M tempted yet??

Sanfran - glad to hear you guys are well 

AFM - we are doing ok - amber has a nasty chest infection  which is making her feel poorly!!   we are having to move house as our landlord has just gone bust so the house is being sold - nothing but stress and i hate estate agents!!


----------



## MandMtb

Urghhh I just posted a reply and it didnt save, how fustrating, I will try snd start again...

It is lovely to see this thread is active again.

DW is supposed to be changing her surname to mine before Bean arrives, however I think I need to give her a big push to get on with it! Do some of the companies charge you to change the name? e.g. passport/driving liscence if they have to issue a new passort/liscence etc? We both wish to change to Mrs to, obviously DW will do this when she changes her surname but how do I go about this? I wish we had sorted all this when we had our CP!

Lisa and Berry Boo (and DP's) how exciting that you will be starting TTC for no.2 this year - all the best to you. Hales, seems we are in a similar position as we have agreed DW will start TTC when Bean is 6-9 months. It's exciting isnt it planning TTC again before no.1 (and no.2 in your case) is even here? We have 5 vials of sibling sperm on ice, DW will use these with IUI just trying to be positive these will be successul as I dont think we can afford to fund any more. Will DW be doing fresh IUI or IVF, or using the frozen embe you have? 

Hi to everyone else,

S x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Sanfran - well we were both ready for them to go into beds, so sat night on a whim DW took them off, first night 2.5hrs to settle with a few visits from us to replace and removal on bedside table as it was to tempting for them! They played with the draw! LOL

Day two & three- two hr nap and an hour to settle at bed time! Today an hour nap and settled to bed tonight in half an hr and we didn't have to go on at all! We put them to bed went to feed and settle the girls and by the time we were done the boys were asleep!  

Dylan has fallen out twice and Thomas five times! Thomas slept thru first fall we found him asleep on the floor when we went into check on them before we went to bed! LOL  

We both still at Southend  

Pink - No M not tempted at all! LOL  

CLP


----------



## rosypie

firstborn climbed out of his cot at just over a year so we put him in a toddler bed from then. we did the same for secondborn too although that is pretty early. the major bonus was that they could then bring themselves to us for a cuddle in the night instead of us having to get up and fetch. super  . when we checked in them before we went to bed we often found them on the other side of the room having fallen out of bed and rolled, rolled, rolled...

name changes on driving licences are free. passports are not (and it costs the same as a new one). i haven't had to pay anywhere else for the name change.


----------



## Hales :)

CLP - Didn't realise you had embies from a different donor, all makes sense now  Amazing to hear of the boys going into big beds, seems a long way off for us, but I'm sure it is going to fly by! 

PT - I do think that's the way we'll end up doing our CP, just need to convince DP that we don't really need a big do!  Sorry Amber is poorly, DP also has the tail end of a cold that has gone to her chest it's really made her feel pants. Hope she's on the mend soon! 

MandMtb - It's not me that is pregnant, but DP, so it'll be me that is trying next time, we've got 4 vials of sibling sperm and will be doing a fresh IVF cycle - At least we can guarantee that only one embryo is put back in that way (we've not got the room for 2 babies in our box room lol) Not long now - have you got everything ready for the arrival?

Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

hales8181 said:


> CLP - Didn't realise you had embies from a different donor, all makes sense now  Amazing to hear of the boys going into big beds, seems a long way off for us, but I'm sure it is going to fly by!


Unfortunately, after my second MC ( first ISCI ) our clinic ran out of our donors sperm and said it would be about a 9 month wait to get more! So impatiently we chose a new donor! (we secretly hoped it would change our lucky  and it did)

Rosie pie-Neither had climbed out but Dylan had tried and kept getting stuck. With one foot on the rail shouting "stuck" LOL and we wanted them to bed settled in their beds before the girls move into the room next door in a few months time! In the hope that if everyone is sleeping well they won't disturb each other! 

Sanfran- what did you do about tandem feeding when the boys got to big for the EZ2? The girls keep pushing off the back of the sofa! Quite painful when attached!

CLP


----------



## MandMtb

*Rosypie*, thanks for the info on fees for changing names. Told DW we will just have to not go on any overseas hols for a while as cant afford the new passport fee yet lol!

*Hales*, Sorry had a pregnant brain there, I know it's your DW that is pg now dont know why I got things mixed up. Got a lot ready for the arrival, but still need a few last bits and to get the hospital bag ready (in case I end up in hospital), but dont feel ready, if that makes sense? I keep thinking I have forgotten something really obvious and major to buy?!?! How about you?

S x


----------



## Hales :)

MAndM - Nursery is ready, pushchair has arrived, but still waiting for car seats, we've got most of the stuff for the hospital bag ready, just need to back the thing! Had our last NCT class last night, which kind of makes it feel a bit more like they're imminent! lol Oh well, even if everything is not ready, it'll be ok  I think it's best not to sweat it!


----------



## MandMtb

Hales, you sound very organised! But yes, as you say it will be okay if not all ready. DW reminds me that their is always a local 24 hour tesco LOL! x


----------



## Hales :)

Exactly! We haven't bought any clothes at all - MIL has bought some 3m-6m stuff for us, we've packed DPs 30 year old babygros in the hospital bag, and if they're smaller that newborn (as they're likely to be I'm going to pop to Tesco to get some either early baby or tiny baby stuff) - I'm sure the hospital won't leave them naked lol


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Hales- if you want a cheap solution for baby bag asda/George do a really cheap White starter set! £6 you get three sleepsuits, three vests, a hat, mitts and bootees! So even if you buy one per baby it's only £12! They come in early baby and first size! Early baby goes up to 6lbs but just squeezed on the girls at 6lb 1oz and 6lb 5oz although all my babies are below average length/ height like me! LOL 

H&M is good for small day clothes, although I always have trouble getting matching in there! 

I can't remember if you know what you are having? 

CLP


----------



## Hales :)

Thanks for that CLP - Will have to pop to Asda to have a look! We're having 2 boys, and they both seem to be around the same size on scans - Our last scan at 27+4 they were 2lb 10 + 11, think we're going to try to hang on until the last scan so we've at least got a rough guestimate as to what size we need to buy.  Will also have to have a look in H&M, not too fussed about matching stuff anyway


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Wow they are great sizes, the boys were exactly the same at my 28wk scan! And my nephew (a singleton) was born at 27+5 weighing 2lb 10oz and the doctors said he was a fab size! (he is three now and petite but healthy) I have a couple of brand new baby boy outfits that I brought in a baby event at Asda when PG with the girls, they need a good home, PM me your address and I will bung them in the post!   I convinced myself they were neutral but they are boyish! LOL

Oh and the boys were estimated about half a pound heavier than they were and the girls estimated almost a pound heavier than actual weights! 

CLP


----------



## TwoBumps

Hales - I was scanned prior to my c-section as Freya was breech & they estimated her weight to be 6lbs 8oz which was exactly 1lb less than she actually was... I'd taken in early baby size sleepsuits, so most of them didn't fit length-wise! It's no problem tho cos you'll get so many presents that you don't need to buy hardly any clothes for months!!
x


----------



## b&amp;l

Re change of name - we've been married since aug 09 my passport is still in my maiden name. As is my mobile bill as o2 won't change it for some daft reason even tho I took it marriage certificate.

Now if anyone phones asking me under maiden name dependant on my mood either I'll say iv been married well over a year or I'll say noone living here with that name . Tis a great way to get rid of telesales people!

Lea x


----------



## Hales :)

Thanks guys for the info re the estimates, I did think that the weights given probably would be way out, but I guess at least it's a guide 

And thank you CLP, that is really kind, will PM you now x


----------



## Ipswichbabe

Nic'n'Lau said:


> Fabulous news Bels - love the name! You have brought a little cheeky smile to my face
> 
> CLP - v v v v funny picture - i love it!
> 
> The welshes .... how's it going ladies?? Hope you aren't driving yourselves insane  When is OTD for each of you?
> 
> Everyone else ... hope all is well for you all.
> 
> A straight friend of mine has been TTC for 10 years and has had 7 IUI and 3 attempts at IVF all being cancelled before ET ..... and she got an AA* Blastocyst for ET on Sunday  So this is a great shot for her this time, the best she has had in a decade.... and just maybe there is hope for us all of such miracles!!
> 
> Love to everyone,
> 
> Nic xx


I am nics straight friend!! just read this.... bless her!! xx

I did get pregnant with my double A star blastocyst, but sadly lost the pregnancy. I have more embies on ice. Keep the faith everyone! x


----------



## Hales :)

Just a quicky to Steph whilst I still remember - Were you guys walking through John Lewis last Saturday? Thought I saw you!


----------



## Steph29

Hi Hales

Yes we were in John Lewis on Saturday. You should of came over and said hello


----------



## Misspie

Hi ladies, 

So So sorry I've been awol for so long. Just wanted to drop you a quick hello and hope you are all doing well. I know Pinktink kindly announced our new arrival in December, so thankyou so much for the congrats.

Samuel was born 17th Dec at 11:52, luckily for me on my first week of maternity.  He weighed in at 7lb 2oz and was born at 39+2. My waters broke naturally at 2am, not long after Katie had returned from her Xmas party (sober thankgod and driving) though meconium was present, so they took me straight in and induced by IV. All was well, and I got to the end point of asking for an epidural after coping with just a wheatgerm bag as tried the gas and air and threw up everywhere....nice huh! Though I left it far to late to ask and was already pushing as they were administering, so they couldn't put hardly anything in.....so only a slight reduction in contractions but could still walk perfectly fine and feel everything. Waste of time trying that drug! He popped out with a little help  from the midwife who had to have a little slice, to find out I had torn a little as well. Phew......after a horrible pregnancy living at the JR our miracle baby boy arrived. The stitches were worse than the labour may I add. He had to go to ICU straight away for a bit of grunting but came back within a few hours. That night was so surreal as it still is now, but we managed to all get discharged too late the next day to only get snowed in at the hospital for another night. I was soo glad I went into labour the previous night!!! 

Well since then it's been a whirlwind what with christmas, New Year, suspected chicken pox at only weeks old. Grand parents visiting and then plenty of visits to and from friends and to friends and family in Southampton. I just don't know if we are coming or going. But luckily things are starting to calm down and Samuel is starting to find a bit of a routine. He now weighs 9lb 10oz at 8weeks 5days and growing nicely length ways but not filling out the weight in his tum to hold up his new 0-3's .... but is nearly out of the baby grows in this size due to his length lol But like you all, we are very proud parents and wouldn't change a thing. We just enjoy every minute we can.

I will try and go back and read some of the previous posts to catch up, now time seems a bit more realistic again, even though I still have no idea of what day or date it is....lol I hope to be able to pop on a bit more. There needs to be a iPhone app, that would make things so much easier!!! lol

Congratulations to anyone who is currently pregnant or on 2ww and those who are due soon. And chins up for who have had a bit of bad news, just keep trying it will get there eventually and I would say relax, stay positive and a good acupuncturist worked for us.. 

look forward to catching up with you all

Lorna, Kate and Samuel
xxxx

P/S will try and work out how to post a few piccies on here or a link to face book maybe (any ideas/help for this would be great)


----------



## Hales :)

Misspie - Congratulations! Sounds like life has been a whirlwhind - but glad you're enjoying it! 

Steph - There's always that niggling doubt, what if it isn't - and then I'd felt like a right idiot! Ha ha! If I see you all again, I will say hello


----------



## MandMtb

Lorna & Kate, congratulations on being proud parents of Samuel. It was lovely to hear about his arrival and it seems your only just putting your feet down! But hope you continue to enjoy every minute of it! And welcome back, it's good to have you on the boards again S x


----------



## Steph29

Hi Everyone hope all are well.

We are in the process of filling in passport application forms as i have changed my name and need a new one  and Shay needs one, got to the mother bit and put my details in just a wondering if i put dp's details in the father bit assuming this is right as we are both on birth certificate, i think they need to update their forms to "Other parent" or parent 1 & parent 2.

emax


----------



## jo36

Ema - yeah we found that weird too re. passport forms. But yes you just fill in all your details and Dps details as on birth certificate. Phoebes came back just fine. They definitely need to update the forms to appropriate wording    

Jo x


----------



## Steph29

Hi Jo,

Thanks thats what i thought, i will just do that

thanks again.


----------



## lmb15

Thought i'd resurrect this thread to post a little update from us!
Laura's going in for egg collection tomorrow morning.   . Exciting but nerve wracking at the same time. Fingers crossed all goes well and she gets lots of lovely eggs for herself and the recipient. Off to bed now as very early start in the morning...


Lisa x


----------



## M2M

GOOD LUCK Lisa and Laura!     I hope you get loads of eggies for both yourselves and your lucky recipient!

I am booked in for the dreaded thaw of my two remaining frozen blasts on Wednesday morning. Absolutely dreading that phone call to say how many have survived (hopefully both   but please please please at least one)... was feeling okay about it until last night when reality hit me that the thaw is this week.

If all goes well ET will be Wednesday morning.
Let us know how Laura gets on tomorrow, Lisa.


----------



## welshginge

The very best of luck to Lisa & Laura & M2M. I will be keeping everything crossed for you all!!! xxxx


----------



## lucky2010

Good luck Lisa and Laura... This ec seems to have been a very long time coming!!!

M2M, I hope they both make it!! Xxxx


----------



## lmb15

Hi everyone,
Laura got 9 eggs, so 5 for her and 4 for the recipient. To be honest, we expected almost double that, which is what the consultant also said. There were 17 big follicles, so about 15+ was what we were all expecting. Just hoping they're 5 mature ones and 4+ fertilise so we can have 2 put back on wednesday.  We're dreading the phonecall tomorrow in case fertilisation is low or non existent.Fingers crossed, eh?!       
Lisa X


----------



## Steph29

Hi Lisa/laura

Glad EC went well, Good luck for tomorrow we have our fingers crossed     

Emax


----------



## Battenberry

Good luck Lisa and Laura, I'll be keeping all body parts crossed for you and hoping for good news tomorrow. Hope you get some sleep tonight. 
Love B x


----------



## lmb15

Thanks for the good luck wishes. We're just hoping we end up with at least one good embie to transfer on Wednesday. God, I'd forgotten how nerve wracking this part of the process is. I think it's the worst bit. 
I'll update you tomorrow. Might not be till late as got a hospital appointment at 9.40am (so hoping we get the call before I have to leave the house) and am likely to be there for hours, as usual!!

Lisa x


----------



## TwoBumps

Good luck Laura & Lisa... I remember that nerve-wracking wait well, it's horrid! Fingers crossed you get great news this morning!
M2M - good luck to you too, only one more sleep to go!
X


----------



## lmb15

Hey everyone,
We got the dreaded phone call this morning and it was  ok. Phew!! All 5 were mature and 3 have fertilised. We're having a day 3  transfer, which is Thursday. Still nervous that Thursday will come and  the embies won't be very good. Worry, worry, worry!!! Don't think we'll relax till after transfer!!
Lisa x


----------



## Me and Her

M2M - good luck for tomorrow - will be thinking of you.

Lisa and Laura - I'm so glad it was good news for you today, all the best for thursday.

             

El.  xx


----------



## Steph29

Hi Lisa & Laura 

Glad to hear your good news, good luck for thursday we all have our fingers and toes crossed.  

Ema & Steph x


----------



## lmb15

M2M - good luck for tomorrow. We will be keeping our fingers crossed that everything goes well for you both. Hope you get some sleep tonight.
Lisa x


----------



## Battenberry

Good luck M2M for tomorrow. I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you both that your embies thaw nicely. 
Love B x


----------



## M2M

Very quick post to say I have just had the call from the embryologist. YES - good news! Both of our blasts thawed successfully and are looking as they should. I am booked in to have both transferred at 11.45am. So relieved that I cried on the phone to the embryologist.
Thank you all for your good luck wishes! I'm off to get PUPO!!!


----------



## BobbyS

Brilliant news, that is great! Wishing you lots of luck for today and the next 2WWs   xx


----------



## Hales :)

Yay! That's brilliant news M2M!! We've got everything crossed for you xx


----------



## MandMtb

Great news M2M, good luck for today!   

Good luck for Thur Lisa & Laura   

S x


----------



## TwoBumps

Fantastic news M2M!!!


----------



## Steph29

Thats fantastic hope today went well.


----------



## lmb15

Excellent news M2M! Bet that's a big relief! Fingers crossed the blasts like it in there and snuggle in tight! Good luck on the 2ww. 

Lisa x


----------



## M2M

Woohoo, I am now PUPO with my two lovely blasts and due to test on 27th March.     ET went better than my last two transfers and I'm feeling really happy with everything.


----------



## Steph29

M2M Thats great glad to hear all went well

Just a quick question if anyone can answer we have been talking about our next tx which will be next year hopefully and it will be a FET with blasts, just wondering how the process works in regards to defosting, how long after defrosting do you need to have ET as we live quite a way from our clinic and was wondering if there was a time limit, also do clinics generally advise to but 2 blasts back as we dont want twins and would be happy with 1 being but back. 

Lisa & Laura Good luck for tomorrow   

Ema x


----------



## Hales :)

M2M - Hoping the next 2 weeks go by very quickly! 

Ema - We only had 2 blast put back as we'd had so many failures - Otherwise our clinic wouldn't have allowed it at all! I should imagine with your age and  the fact that it worked straight off last time for you guys they'd advise (I'd hope!) to only have one replaced.


----------



## lmb15

Hey everyone,
Embryo transfer went well this morning-we have2 grade 1 embryos on board. The third was a grade 2 but we didn't freeze it. So, now the dreaded 2ww begins!!
Lisa x


----------



## lucky2010

Good luck Lisa and Laura!!!!
  x


----------



## lmb15

Thanks Rach x


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Good Luck Lisa and Laura! I have my fingers crossed for you


----------



## M2M

*Steph* - Some clinics freeze on Day 2 and then cultivate to Day 5 blasto stage so I don't think it matters if they stay in culture for even a few days after thawing.  At my clinic they will only put back 1 fresh blasto if you're a "good prognosis" patient, or 2 frozen blastos if you choose that as the chance of frozen embies sticking is meant to be a bit lower than fresh. I can't imagine any clinic would say no to elective single embryo transfer especially as IVF worked first time for you guys.  
*Laura and Lisa* - Woohoo! Good luck girls and welcome to the 2WW!


----------



## Hales :)

Good luck Lisa, Laura, & M2M! xx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Evening Ladies

It's been quite on here lately! Just wanted to share some good news!

Our boys adoption has finally gone through! We had to be in court by 10am which was challenging enough as the local family court was an hour and a half away, normally not a problem but rush our on the train (we can't drive) with 4 children and the quad mobile was hard work!

Also that week Thomas has had to start medication for seizures was hoping to hang on for a bit longer but they have become more frequent so couldn't wait any longer!

CLP


----------



## MandMtb

Many congratulations CLP on the boys adoption   

S x


----------



## M2M

Oh that's such lovely news, *CLP*!  Wonderful, fantastic, just brilliant. I am guessing the boys were born shortly before the law changed, is that right? My friend and her partner had a similar issue. And the girls are automatically legally both yours?

So happy for you. 

I have some good news too, which I haven't posted in this thread yet, only the 2WW thread and Waiting Area... I got my  on 19th March and it was confirmed by blood test on Thursday last week. 

We are absolutely over the _moon_ as this was our third cycle, but this time with mild immune meds which seem to have done the trick. It was an FET cycle with our two remaining frosties from our fresh cycle last May/June so it's just wonderful that we had them left over and at least one of them seems to have been a sticky one.

We have a scan on 14th April and it can't come soon enough! I was feeling quite anxious but am trying to enjoy it now and look forward to the scan. It helps that I'm starting to get some symptoms now as it's reassuring. Just need to see how many beans we have growing in there!


----------



## Steph29

Fantastic news CLP


----------



## Hales :)

Brilliant news CLP!  Fingers crossed for Thomas on anti-seizure medication, the sooner you can get them under control  the better.

M2M - Has it sunk in yet? So, so pleased for you both! Maybe you'll be joining the twin threads - you never know! 

AFM - Still waiting (I'm sure if we listen very carefully we'll be able to hear 'we shall not, we shall not be moved' from our pair of monkeys!) - DP had a sweep last Thursday at 36+4, 2cms already apparently! Lost mucus plug over the weekend - Another sweep tomorrow and hoping that gets things moving before our induction on Thursday! So excited!

Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## M2M

It's funny *Hales*, because I have been thinking all along that it's just the one baby in there but then I got thinking... I had two lovely-looking blastos put back and I'm on immune meds this time to help them stick. Why shouldn't they both implant when I've done everything to help them?  Then I got freaked out worrying about splitting embryos and ending up Octomom... and am now honestly NOT sure either way whether it's one or two, especially since my symptoms started! My HCG at 20dpo was just below average for singletons at that stage so I assumed a singleton, but then I started reading about delayed implantation in frozen cycles, and so on, so now I'm honestly not sure!  Guess only time will tell... we will be thrilled with either one or two (but not any more than two... that would terrify me... would worry too much!) 

*COME ON HALES BABIIIIIIES!!! *


----------



## Hales :)

We joked about our peanut & cashew after our BFP, but at 7 weeks DP had virtually no symptoms at all, so assumed it would just be a peanut- it was a big surprise when we had the scan  Not long now for your scan to find out!


----------



## M2M

I bet... it's so exciting. I was really nervous about the scan but at the moment I am just excited and can't wait!


----------



## charlruk

m2m - we are with you there!!!it is a long exciting , stressful wait! but all we keep trying to think is every day is a day closer to having our gorgeous little one!!!

I may be being a bit computer illiterate,  but how do you set up tickers and am also struggling to get at profile picture?  

char.
x


----------



## laurac1988

there was a discussion this morning on This Morning about the couple who have set up a fertility centre aimed at LGBT people. It was really interesting to hear about it but they had brought a woman in to talk about her objections. Made me a smile a little that the best she could come up with was that children should have a mum and a dad and have both gender roles in their lives. Then she started yapping about government funding and that the government shouldn't fund lesbian fertility treatment because we don't know how it will turn out. I don't think she quite realised that lesbian and gay parents have been around forever... 

Sorry about my tiny rant there. It was just odd... I forget sometimes whilst safe in my FF cucoon (haha) that there are small minded people still out there...


----------



## MandMtb

Hales -  really hope DW's sweep tomorrow get's things going before Thursday! Sending labour vibes to your DW! Peanut and Cashew will be here soon! 

M2M - good luck with the scan, will be looking forwards to finding out if there are 1 or 2 babies on board   

LauraC - I saw This Morning too, and must admit was shocked by the comments read out later by the public about their views, like you I must have been cucooned by all are lovely friends, family, work colleagues and here at FF - got me worried a bit about once LO arrives how we will have to probably deal with some hostility and prejudices, as luckily not had to yet! 

Hello to everyone else, good to see this thread 'active' again. 

S x


----------



## nismat

MandMtb said:


> LauraC - I saw This Morning too, and must admit was shocked by the comments read out later by the public about their views, like you I must have been cucooned by all are lovely friends, family, work colleagues and here at FF - got me worried a bit about once LO arrives how we will have to probably deal with some hostility and prejudices, as luckily not had to yet!


I didn't see This Morning, but I'd just like to reassure you that we haven't encountered any hostility or prejudice to our faces (or been aware of anything behind our backs) in the 4 years since having Toby. I think that a lot of people may hold prejudiced beliefs in theory; when they actually meet families like ours in real life, they realise that we are just normal people raising children, not some kind of perverted weirdos.


----------



## laurac1988

MandMtb - I was amazed I have to say. But then I always forget how closed minded a lot of people are. I work at a tourist attraction and I've had people refuse to go in the same carriage as a gay couple... of course they get refused entry but still... 
Odd... just so odd. I guess that predjudice will never go away. I know DP's aunt used to get such dirty looks for being a white woman with a mixed race child... 

Someone said to me a few weeks ago when I said we were looking at clinics "but won't your child get bullied?". Had a think about it and actually, kids ARE mean. BUT... I had a mum and a dad and i got bulled because i have curly hair... DP got bullied because she was overweight... kids dont need two mums/dads to be bullied.


----------



## laurac1988

nismat said:


> MandMtb said:
> 
> 
> 
> LauraC - I saw This Morning too, and must admit was shocked by the comments read out later by the public about their views, like you I must have been cucooned by all are lovely friends, family, work colleagues and here at FF - got me worried a bit about once LO arrives how we will have to probably deal with some hostility and prejudices, as luckily not had to yet!
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't see This Morning, but I'd just like to reassure you that we haven't encountered any hostility or prejudice to our faces (or been aware of anything behind our backs) in the 4 years since having Toby. I think that a lot of people may hold prejudiced beliefs in theory; when they actually meet families like ours in real life, they realise that we are just normal people raising children, not some kind of perverted weirdos.
Click to expand...

that's good to hear. I think at the end of the day, though, if people have those views they will have them. All we have to worry baout is our families


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

M2M said:


> Oh that's such lovely news, *CLP*!  Wonderful, fantastic, just brilliant. I am guessing the boys were born shortly before the law changed, is that right? My friend and her partner had a similar issue. And the girls are automatically legally both yours?


Yep the boys were born in Feb 2009 and the new law only applies to children conceived after April 2009! So we are both on the birth cert for the girls!

Congrats on your  

Thanks Steph & Hales!

Re- prejudice we have never had any problems, but be warned hales no one care who the parents are when you have twins they just stop you (and get in the way while your trying to shop with two screaming babies) just to say "are they twins?" LOL  it takes about an hour just to walk around the supermarket to buy bread, milk and nappies!! They should rename twins "granny magnets" 

CLP


----------



## Hales :)

LauraC - It is easy to forget how narrowminded some people are, so far we have come up against absolutely no negativity with regards to having children and to be honest it has really surprised me, but we are prepared for it if we do.

Char- Was just about to tell you how to get a ticker, but see you've made it 

CLP - So we hear! I think we're going to do our supermarket shopping online for a bit whilst we get into the swing of things, so at least we avoid that!  How on earth do you get anything done with 2 sets?? I bet you attract them like nobodys business!

MandMtb - 4 more sleeps until DD! 

Everyone else - x

AFM - Well, we're still here! At least we know we're booked in tomorrow (I haven't told DP that there is a possibility that they'll be too busy for us, but I guess that could be the case!), but was hoping she'd start off on her own.  Is it wrong to admit that I had a bit of a 'ferret' about last night to see if we could rupture the membranes ourselves (probably! haha), but couldnt' feel a damned thing! How on earth the MW could!


----------



## welshginge

LauraC - my Dad did mutter about our child possibly being bullied, I just told him he was selfish having kids knowing we'd be ginger (yep I was bullied for it). He just shut his mouth!

CLP - congrats on the adoption - seems crazy you had to do it in the first place though!

Hales - Loving the ferreting about haha. It's great that you've made it to 37 weeks with multiples - well done both of you! 

Nismat - So glad to hear you've not come across hostility. I must admit I'm unsure how I would deal with it, probably get angry & cry! 

AFM -  Had a rough few days the other week, feeling depressed but ok now. Hard to be stuck  in all the time but it's for the best! x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Hales- I don't smile, I don't make eye contact, and if needed I speed up the "quad mobile" if anyone is stupid enough to get in front of 50lbs of speeding pram holding over 60lbs of baby and toddler then they deserve to be injured! LOL   

And when I get cornered I say "yes two sets of twins, yes I carried them all, two boys, two girls, excuse me, as you can see I am a very busy Mummy and have things to do, goodbye" All without giving them time to get a word in! Ha ha! 

And I was out showing off the babies before the MW discharged me both times! I just went out as soon as she left! LOL 

CLP


----------



## Hales :)

We keep saying that WG - kids are so mean if they want to find something to pick on they'll find it! Hair colour/social background/clothes, you can't protect them from it, only provide them with the tools to be confident about who they are and for them to say 'So what?' Sorry you're feeling down, but you've done so well - Eyes on the prize and all that xx


----------



## Hales :)

Ha - thanks for the tip CLP! We've been thinking we'll be able to get out of the house in week 3 - maybe we can get out sooner then!


----------



## Pinktink

Hales - Official midwife response to ferreting about         

If she is already dilated then hopefully it shouldn't be too difficult an induction. How comes they're inducing her at 37 weeks? We don't do IOL until 39 weeks with twins as our consultants are really keen on people labouring on their own.

WG - so proud of you and your little man for hanging on in there for so long - big   to you and DP.

CLP - nice to hear from you - once our little man is out we will have to arrange that day trip to southend... we can act as bodyguards   

AFM - we are desperately willing time to move faster and are so excited to meet him... I think we could win awards for the level of anxiety having too much information can cause...   

Love to everyone x


----------



## Hales :)

PT - Promise I won't do it again ma'am  Couldn't feel anything anyway  It's our hospitals policy to induce between 37+38 weeks, obviously we could refuse the IOL, but I think DP has had enough now really. Try to enjoy the last few weeks and not wish it away (easier said than done I know!

Just had a thought, if someone would volunteer their mobile number, would they mind making our birth announcement for us? I can't imagine that I'll get the opportunity to post for a while lol 
We've decided to keep their names off the site as just googling the combination of names would probably bring up this site and don't fancy acquaintances knowing all of the stuff on here, if you know what I mean - However if you want to know what they are PM me after and I'll say


----------



## Pinktink

I think we'd take induction now if they offered it   

I have Pm'd you xx


----------



## MandMtb

Nismat and CLP - it's so reassuring to hear that you have never encountered any hoslity or prejuidce due to having children. 

WG - sorry you've had a rough few days. Being stuck in can make you become very depresse, I got very down when I was on sick leave for over 3 months in early pregnancy. Glad those days are brightening up for you now though, hang in there not to long now hun.

Pinktink - glad to hear all is okay, but understand the anxiety and eagerness to meet your LO.

Hales - I think my DP would have a heart attack if I asked her to have a ferret LOL you are very brave! I really hope things get going today for DP and if not that induction is successful and goes smoothly. Will be waiting for an announcement and will certainly PM you for details. 

Another day of waiting for me...

S x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Hales- I know another FF who has twins with unusual names and she puts full stops in their names when posting then when non FF friends google them it doesn't show up unless they know about the full stop and put it in! Like if I did it it would be Tho.mas and Dyl.an! It works too! That's drownedgirl by the way! 

CLP


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Pink- will defo have to meet up in the Summer! X


----------



## Hales :)

Ah, that's a good idea CLP - Didn't think of that! Will do that instead then I think!


----------



## M2M

Just to let you guys know that sadly, we are 99% sure we lost our beanie baby last night.  Unfortunately there is 1% of us that is still in limbo wondering about various things and we won't have closure until Monday when my bloods are repeated. They couldn't fit us in for a scan today. We feel horrendous and are not looking forward to the weekend.

For the full story, go here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=260986 - please don't feel obliged to read it but if you do, I would appreciate any advice you can offer in response to my question.

Thank you all.


----------



## welshginge

M2M - I really hope your wrong & your just having a bleed but everything is fine. I'll keep absolutely everything crossed for you! xxxxx


----------



## Glitterintheair

M2M I am so hoping and praying for you xxxxxx


----------



## Steph29

We have everything crossed for you


----------



## Pinktink

Hi hun, I'm so sorry - all our hopes are with you   

hCG isn't affected by progesterone support as far as I know hun...


----------



## bagpuss1

Oh M2M,
  
  I am just so sorry to hear your news. I am hoping and praying that your  little beanie is still there and that you can find some peace through  all of this over the weekend, hopefully soon, you will be able to get a proper  scan by someone who actually knows what they are doing!

I will be thinking of you both loads xxx


----------



## MandMtb

M2M, I am so sorry to hear what you are going through. It is terrible that the clinic were unable to scan you. I hope you are able to be scanned asap, and will be hoping and praying that your beanie is okay. Thinking of you and DP   

LOve S x


----------



## M2M

Thank you all for your kindness and support. 

Sadly, we got our closure yesterday when we opted for the ERPC after repeated scans and bloods over the course of 9 heartbreaking days. Our little moonbeam did leave us on Thursday night in that bleed, and the scan yesterday showed an empty sac which had started to collapse, quite unlike the lovely round sac we had seen on (last) Wednesday's scan.

I have updated my pregnancy loss support thread with the details (http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=260986) if anyone wants to read it but I would understand if you didn't. It's all so very sad.

Today we can finally start to grieve properly. Our hearts are broken but our heads are no longer full of anguish and that in itself is a huge relief.


----------



## nickidee

I am so, so sorry to hear your news. You and DP are in my thoughts


----------



## nismat

M2M, it sounds like you and DP have been through a really awful time of it, so sorry.
Will be thinking of you, and blessings to your little Luna


----------



## Hales :)

M2M - I am so sorry, there are no words than can possibly comfort, I know.  Someone said to us at our clinic when the same thing happened to us, and it felt like the most ruddy insensitive thing to say at the time - but it is oh so true, and did become a small comfort - at least you know you can definitely get pregnant.  It doesn't feel like it right now, but it will happen for you two - but you will never forget your little Luna.  Be there for each other - love to you both xx


----------



## BecsW

M2M-I am so truly sorry, thinking of you and DP xxx


----------



## rubypop2

Hi everyone
Never sure where to post really, so have opted for general chit chat this time.

M2M I am so sorry to hear what has happened, it's so difficult to know what to say, but thinking of you.

I wonder if anyone can answer a question or two for me.  DP and I went to Darlington last week for our first IVF cycle.  The drugs and stimms went well (though we only got 9 follicles and 8 eggs which I was a bit dissapointed with...this seems kind of low?), had the egg collection on Tuesday and felt great after it, then got the call on Wednesday saying that none of the eggs had fertilised.  We were horribly shocked and hadn't expected this at all,  neither had the clinic as the doctor had been so positive after the scans and egg collection and all other aspects had gone so well.  I felt as though something had been stolen, I was quite shocked by the strength of my own reaction actually.  There is no explanation for this, apparently we just fall into an unfortunate 5-10% of people who this happen to but with no identifiable cause.  My eggs were described as '8 nice eggs' by the embryologist and we saw the donor sperm analysis, which was all fine.  Has anybody else been in a similar situation? 
We are starting our second cycle in late June and EC will be in early July, our protocol is changing to a short protocol and we're going to go for ICSI this time.  I'm not sure what difference the short protocol will make, the doctor did explain the difference in drugs, but I missed why this would help with anything else...anyone any ideas?  Finlly, as soon as I started injecting the suprefact I felt a bit rubbish, as in lethargic and run down and rather irritable, then the Gonal F seemed to add a low level but constant headache and I was quite bloated...it's only now that I have stopped the injections and the pessarys the clinic gave me that I realise how under the weather I felt...were these reactions normal or should I have mentioned them to the clinic?  Ant thoughts?
 x


----------



## BecsW

Hi Rubypop,
So sorry to hear your news, just devastating. I'm afraid I can't offer any advice as I had IUI not IVF so the process is quite different but did not want to read and run. However, my clinic did always say that if we had any questions/ worries to give them a call, so maybe calling your clinic would help get some answers? Our clinic was always open on the Bank Hols so maybe yours is too? I doubt it's any consolation at this time but I know of many ladies where although no eggs fertilised on their first IVF, they had a better response with their 2nd cycle, I think this is because the clinic could use the info from the first cycle to inform the choices re: drugs etc for the next cycle as everyone's  body reacts differently. I am sure you will get some helpful advice from the ladies on here who have had IVF but if you wanted you could also ask your question on the IVF boards? Hope this is helpful, thinking of you,
Becs x


----------



## magsandemma

Hi all


Havent posted for a long time altho I do read the posts most days as like to see how everyone is doing.  Well we have been for our review appt today, and are now all set for FET starting wen my period next arrives in 2wks!! got my drugs today too, so excited about starting again and glad we have our frosties to try with as felt like the IVF drugs did take it out of me last time.  As have never had fet before am open to any advice or suggestions anyone has??


Hope all well anyone else starting soon 


Maggie
xx


----------



## rubypop2

Hi 
Becs thanks for responding to my last wee mumph.  We've picked ourselves up a bit now and are now a bit more realistically positive!  Nothing important is ever easy and all that and from my noseying on the internet I reckon we,ve just had a stroke of bad luck  

Maggie (I just checked what FET means) that's exciting for you   We're starting our second IVF cycle in two weeks when my next period is due too!  So I think I have to start on micrognon (cont.pill) to quiet the ovaries blah blah...do you have to do that too or do you skip that stage?  When do you have the FET, June or July?  So do you think the IVF drugs make you feel a bit rubbish generally?  Sorry, lot's of questions but it's just good to know other peoples experiences  

Take care


----------



## magsandemma

Hi


Ruby  -  My last cycle was my third cycle in total, I generally find that I am very emotional and have a few headaches during the downregulation stage when on buserlin, but that generally subsides when on stimms, the previous two cycles I had puregon and this cycle I had gonal f i think it was and I also had also opted to do gestone injections for my progestorone support, however I developed a localised reaction to every jab I did despite it being fine last cycle, that teamed with having a 3yr old to run around after I think was what made the last cycle very tiring and emotionally draining.  I have to say tho the differnce with using different stim drugs was really good as I have never had any embies gd enough to freeze from first 2 cycles and this one I had 8 frozen so for that I am really grateful.


I am really looking forward to starting again this time, and hoping that it is alot less stressful altho not sure how I will react to the HRT as never had that before, but my other half said shes hoping I wont have as many mood swings lol. Also this time I think I am going to try to tell as least many people as possible and just carry on as normal just without any heavy lifting etc for first few days.


Sorry feel like I have just waffled on there, sorry to read about your previous cycle, we opted for ICSI even on our first cycle it was something the clinic had asked us if we wanted to do and I thought had nothing to loose( well apart from the extra £500, lol) Did you drink plenty I felt better when I had drank around 2.5 to 3 litres water a day.


I dont have to down reg this time, so when my period comes in 2wks I will go in for scan on day 2-4 and will start on hrt then have a few scan in the next wk and when my lining is ready they will book me in for transfer, so should have transfer at start of june, all very quick providing my body does as it should lol so very excited!!


Speak soon
MAggie


----------



## Candy76

I thought this might be the best place for our mixed news. Here we go again....

We got our AMH results back and they are: me 24   DW 1.9 

If feels like what ever our plan is, we get a spanner thrown in the works. DW is really keen to have her own offspring, whereas I just want a kid. And there we are with apparently hardly any eggs left and if so, most likely of poor quality. The crazy thing is that DW had IUI only a couple of years ago and had so many follicles that we had to abandon the cycle (low dosage of drugs). Doesn't make any sense to us at the moment.

Any success stories with low AMH would be appreciated. I know we have me as a backup. But at the moment I am soo sad for DW.


----------

